# So... I’ve bought another Nuova Simonelli



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Well that bloody fleabay roped me in again. Wasn't even looking for a machine but this thing caught my eye ...










According to the description it's needs a few jobs doing but other than that, it's all the info I have on it.

Got it for a good price and also a very very kind forum member has offered to do the running around. A thousand thanks heading your way 

Looking forward to getting hold of it and getting it pulled to bits


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Oh I should add. It's a MAC2000V. I gather there's an S version too although I have no idea what the difference is.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

The V is volumetric.

The S is the standard manual on off switch.

What you've bought, is my machine in a very slightly different body! If you need any tips or parts help mate, give me a shout. The internals are identical to my Personal 1.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

http://www.nuovadistribution.com/images/parts%20books%20pdf/mac_2000_part_book_a.pdf

http://www.nuovadistribution.com/images/nuova%20machine%20brochures/Mac%202000%20V%20&%20S%201%20group%20Brochure.pdf

http://www.nuovadistribution.com/images/manuals%20pdf/mac2000_personal_1groups_manual.pdf

Enjoy!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> The V is volumetric.
> 
> The S is the standard manual on off switch.
> 
> What you've bought, is my machine in a very slightly different body! If you need any tips or parts help mate, give me a shout. The internals are identical to my Personal 1.


I can't lie I have been stalking your thread since winning it. Thanks I'll be pinging messages back and forth no doubt


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> I can't lie I have been stalking your thread since winning it. Thanks I'll be pinging messages back and forth no doubt


No worries mate, fire away any time.

It's a great machine, rock solid, easy to get parts and they're not too pricey either apart from a few bits which are mental money. But you can refurb a lot of the parts and reuse anyway. See how it looks when you get it, then gimme a shout! Enjoy, jealous you got one, been looking out for a MAC2000 to nab alongside my other one, but just pure greed really!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> No worries mate, fire away any time.
> 
> It's a great machine, rock solid, easy to get parts and they're not too pricey either apart from a few bits which are mental money. But you can refurb a lot of the parts and reuse anyway. See how it looks when you get it, then gimme a shout! Enjoy, jealous you got one, been looking out for a MAC2000 to nab alongside my other one, but just pure greed really!


Oh really. Not sure what I'm doing with it yet but wanted to have a crack with a rotary pump and see what the difference is. I should be getting another Oscar too but that's another thread.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> Oh really. Not sure what I'm doing with it yet but wanted to have a crack with a rotary pump and see what the difference is. I should be getting another Oscar too but that's another thread.


I'm sure you'll have a blast with it. Enjoy plumbing it in......don't do what I did and drill through the water pipe in the wall.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> I'm sure you'll have a blast with it. Enjoy plumbing it in......don't do what I did and drill through the water pipe in the wall.


Oh shoot. Il try not to haha. Do you have anything online before the machine? Like filtration/pressure regulators?


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> Oh shoot. Il try not to haha. Do you have anything online before the machine? Like filtration/pressure regulators?


No, I don't bother with that stuff. House water pressure is fine and steady and living up here scale isn't a problem so don't use a filter etc. I do have one though, just not bothered to fit it. I replaced all the safety valves/features for new on mine just in case, full set of gaskets and seals, couple of replacement parts and a bit of paint and polish and that was it until the pump went recently.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Cool looking machine! Looking forward to the thread as you start the tear down.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Was that the one advertised in Sheffield if so saw that just after reading you had picked this up and immediately thought project for joey. Popped up under La marzocco of all places...cheeky ebayers


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

********** said:


> Was that the one advertised in Sheffield if so saw that just after reading you had picked this up and immediately thought project for joey. Popped up under La marzocco of all places...cheeky ebayers


This was from Hull matey. It kinda went under the radar thankfully as the title was just the machine details. Nothing about it being a coffee machine or any other coffee words in the listing. Lucky really as I got it for £51!!!


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Sounds like a great deal- good luck with the tear down/ rebuild.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Nice one, that's a £249 saving on the one which popped up under the La marzocco posting (only looking no chance of getting a LM) so big congrats and enjoy the rebuild, will follow along as you rip it apart


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

********** said:


> Nice one, that's a £249 saving on the one which popped up under the La marzocco posting (only looking no chance of getting a LM) so big congrats and enjoy the rebuild, will follow along as you rip it apart


I may have seen that one also. I was watching a few but had my heart set in this one. Hardest part of this machine will be explaining the additional water pipe coming through the kitchen


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Well that bloody fleabay roped me in again. Wasn't even looking for a machine but this thing caught my eye ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks on the bright side. This'll give you a machine for those long nights in the bunker once you have it finished too.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Looks on the bright side. This'll give you a machine for those long nights in the bunker once you have it finished too.


Yes it will!! Haha brilliant. I'll need a fold out bed also


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi Joey

You did it again







.

A great bargain and what a beast of a machine! 5 l boiler and the rotary pump will give you a lot to enjoy.

These machines are built to last.

From the picture you posted it looks as in a very good (cosmetics wise) condition. If the inside is even 50% from what it looks like outside you are in for a very enjoyable project.

Keep the ball rolling and please do not forget to post the pictures







you know what they say: a picture is worth a thousand words.

Cheers!

John


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

John Yossarian said:


> Hi Joey
> 
> You did it again
> 
> ...


It looks in pretty good nick so like you say, hopefully the inside is also.

5litre boiler!! Bloody hell, you'll all have to come over so I can stretch its legs. From the listing description it's got a leaky group, so I'm hoping it's just a gasket and nothing cracked. Looking forward to seeing inside and removing any funk I may find.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

The button 2nd from right has an icon that looks like it belongs on a road map....what does that deliver? diesel latte anyone?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Syenitic said:


> The button 2nd from right has an icon that looks like it belongs on a road map....what does that deliver? diesel latte anyone?


Think tjat's the americano button so you're probably not far off if all the water is getting pushed through the puck.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> It looks in pretty good nick so like you say, hopefully the inside is also.
> 
> 5litre boiler!! Bloody hell, you'll all have to come over so I can stretch its legs. From the listing description it's got a leaky group, so I'm hoping it's just a gasket and nothing cracked. Looking forward to seeing inside and removing any funk I may find.


There's a gasket at the back of the group where it passes though the bulkhead and bolts on to the boiler, which I guarantee will be rooted if it's never been changed out, one possible leak source. If it's the group head that's leaking, the NS group seals are a bit crap, I changed it out for an 8mm deep silicone one to get a better seal. Worked a treat.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I noticed that with my Oscar group seal. Even the new ones struggle to seal sometimes. I can't wait to get hold of the Mac now. Not sure where I will run the water though as it's in a bit of an awkward spot.

We are due a kitchen refurb so I suppose exposed pipe work (I'm thinking the John guest white plastic) wouldn't look too noticeable if tidy.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> I noticed that with my Oscar group seal. Even the new ones struggle to seal sometimes. I can't wait to get hold of the Mac now. Not sure where I will run the water though as it's in a bit of an awkward spot.
> 
> We are due a kitchen refurb so I suppose exposed pipe work (I'm thinking the John guest white plastic) wouldn't look too noticeable if tidy.


I used the JG white plastic with a couple of potable braided ends to connect up. Routed it under the breakfast bar worktop, but obvs makes no difference to you as every kitchen is different!


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

Braided connection wouldn't look too bad. Better than white hose. Might blend in a bit better if the machine has a steel back?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I would have to travel the hose about 6-7 meters in total to go from the tap, around the units and then up/over an archway to the machine bar. Walls are white (ish) so after a while it won't be seen


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

_shakeyjake_ said:


> Braided connection wouldn't look too bad. Better than white hose. Might blend in a bit better if the machine has a steel back?


Hoses come in under the drip tray, you can't really see them. Well hidden by NS.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> I would have to travel the hose about 6-7 meters in total to go from the tap, around the units and then up/over an archway to the machine bar. Walls are white (ish) so after a while it won't be seen


Just run a length of hosepipe across the floor. She'll never know mate.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> Just run a length of hosepipe across the floor. She'll never know mate.


Haha I can blame the kids at least if she does


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

@_shakeyjake_ @joey24dirt thought a couple of pics might explain better.....


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> @_shakeyjake_ @joey24dirt thought a couple of pics might explain better.....
> 
> View attachment 36075
> 
> ...


Oh that's a bit tasty


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> Oh that's a bit tasty


Note, I put a braided tail with an isolating valve (which you can just see on that first pic) on the incoming line as a bit of insurance. Originally there was a mini ball valve by the drain cup, but it was very congested in there so I changed it from the NS spec.

There is also a main isolating valve in the adjacent cupboard where the water pipe is teed into, in case I decided to remove/realign/add an extra water feed in to something else etc etc etc.


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

spoxehub said:


> @_shakeyjake_ @joey24dirt thought a couple of pics might explain better.....
> 
> View attachment 36075
> 
> ...


Tidy! What's the second hose for?


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

_shakeyjake_ said:


> Tidy! What's the second hose for?


Second hose is the drain, which I put outside into the main drain where the dishwasher, washing machine etc empties out. Installed it in JG white pipe too, since I had plenty of it lying about.

EDIT: I seem to have made this thread about me......sorry joey!!!!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> Second hose is the drain, which I put outside into the main drain where the dishwasher, washing machine etc empties out. Installed it in JG white pipe too, since I had plenty of it lying about.
> 
> EDIT: I seem to have made this thread about me......sorry joey!!!!


Don't worry. Saves me scrawling through your thread for the answers haha


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Just realised... I have a feed coming in for the washing machine. It has a sneaky false wall thing near it that leads to my coffee bar! Absolute win.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

@spokehub what water filter did you have?


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> @spokehub what water filter did you have?


It was an unbranded filter that came with the machine, hence not fitting it! Did have a look at the BWT domestic systems though which seem good value.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> It was an unbranded filter that came with the machine, hence not fitting it! Did have a look at the BWT domestic systems though which seem good value.


I'm not sure what our water is like so may want/need one.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I'm not sure what our water is like so may want/need one.


Northumbrian Water. 92ppm as Calcium carbonate or 5 German degrees (moderately soft)

You'll get away with a bog standard in line filter to remove taints and chlorine.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

lake_m said:


> Northumbrian Water. 92ppm as Calcium carbonate or 5 German degrees (moderately soft)
> 
> You'll get away with a bog standard in line filter to remove taints and chlorine.


You're the man. I suppose if it's a bit off I'll be able to tweak it at source anyway


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Just realised... I have a feed coming in for the washing machine. It has a sneaky false wall thing near it that leads to my coffee bar! Absolute win.


Hi Joey

I connected mine with the washing machine inlet and used the drain of the machine as well. This saved me lots of hose/pipes and kept it tidy.

A few meters of piping is not impossible but attracts unnecessary attention







.

Cheers

John


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

John Yossarian said:


> Hi Joey
> 
> I connected mine with the washing machine inlet and used the drain of the machine as well. This saved me lots of hose/pipes and kept it tidy.
> 
> ...


The washer drain!! Of course  this should work well for me

With the drain are we relying on gravity?

If so I'll have a few inches of pipe exposed (oo er!)

Not the end of the world as it would be in a corner anyway. I'm excited now. I just hope the machine fits on the bar ok and it takes the weight


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> The washer drain!! Of course  this should work well for me
> 
> With the drain are we relying on gravity?
> 
> ...


Mine is a simple gravity drain, yeah. I rely on (and it does work) the head from the drain cup, which is always partially filled, to force the drain away regardless of the slightly up and down pipe run. Works fine as it's almost two metres above the actual drain point.

Weight wise, when the boiler is full, you're probably looking at about 20kg if mine is anything to go by.

Also if you haven't actually seen one of these machines in the flesh you'll be surprised how big it is......I can quickly measure up the footprint of mine if it'll help. It'll be pretty much the same.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> Mine is a simple gravity drain, yeah. I rely on (and it does work) the head from the drain cup, which is always partially filled, to force the drain away regardless of the slightly up and down pipe run. Works fine as it's almost two metres above the actual drain point.
> 
> Weight wise, when the boiler is full, you're probably looking at about 20kg if mine is anything to go by.
> 
> Also if you haven't actually seen one of these machines in the flesh you'll be surprised how big it is......I can quickly measure up the footprint of mine if it'll help. It'll be pretty much the same.


Ah yes I thought it would be. I took measurements from the interweb and tried to scope it out. I'll have overhang from the drip tray and back end, but the feet will be on the top with plenty of space. I can see me making the bar top wider ha!

As for the drain. I'll be looking at a 40cm difference in height so I guess that will be just fine. If not, there's always cupboard space under machine for a bottle if I have to


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> Ah yes I thought it would be. I took measurements from the interweb and tried to scope it out. I'll have overhang from the drip tray and back end, but the feet will be on the top with plenty of space. I can see me making the bar top wider ha!
> 
> As for the drain. I'll be looking at a 40cm difference in height so I guess that will be just fine. If not, there's always cupboard space under machine for a bottle if I have to


That drain height sounds fine. Any fall will work, you just have to be increasingly accurate in maintaining it the shallower it gets. Anyway.....not an issue here!

The body of the Personal 1 is 50cm x 35cm footprint, with the feet (at the outside extent, not centre to centre) at 35cm x 31.15cm. Since the MAC is on the same chassis, I'd imagine the feet would be exactly the same.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> That drain height sounds fine. Any fall will work, you just have to be increasingly accurate in maintaining it the shallower it gets. Anyway.....not an issue here!
> 
> The body of the Personal 1 is 50cm x 35cm footprint, with the feet (at the outside extent, not centre to centre) at 35cm x 31.15cm. Since the MAC is on the same chassis, I'd imagine the feet would be exactly the same.


Half a meter coffee machine. Sounds crazy haha. I'll just have to try it and see how it looks. Hopefully the boss agrees with it. To be fair it will be even easier to use to she might get stuck in a bit more with it.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Great purchase!

Plumbing in is such an advantage









You should have sufficient gravity in your area







so, yes, that'll do it!

Don't forget to configure some sort of odour trap. I did mine by simply bending the drain pipe slightly upwards underneath the machine.

Also, depending on your washing machine and connexion options, maybe include a setback valve.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

NO: Do not fit a P_trap or any U bend on the end of the machine waste pipe run. The waste pipe/tube must have a natural gravity drop until it enters the main waste downpipe.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

To fit or not to fit? That is the question.

I guess the argument for not fitting is that there's chance it would back up?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

espressotechno said:


> NO: Do not fit a P_trap or any U bend on the end of the machine waste pipe run. The waste pipe/tube must have a natural gravity drop until it enters the main waste downpipe.


Please elaborate!

Joey thinks of sharing a pipe with a washing machine (did just that with the dishwasher in our previous place). These things tend to pump waste water out with force. In case of any sort of trouble down the line he'll get everything ejected on the worktop...

And with no odour trap attached chances are your coffee smells like washing agent or something else.

I might have added that I'm not running a standard tiny diameter but rather have a 1/2" garden hose attached to a modded drip cup (custom 3D printed with 1/2" connexion) underneath my Rocket.



















It's a very soft bend so doesn't noticeably affect water flow. I can fill my drip tray to its brim and it won't flood the worktop.

Gonna post a pic of the hose in the evening.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Hasi said:


> Please elaborate!
> 
> Joey thinks of sharing a pipe with a washing machine (did just that with the dishwasher in our previous place). These things tend to pump waste water out with force. In case of any sort of trouble down the line he'll get everything ejected on the worktop...
> 
> And with no odour trap attached chances are your coffee smells like washing agent or something else.


That's not quite true.

A washing machine will pump out under (limited) pressure, yes, but it's only enough to clear the anti-siphon loop and then gravity drains the waste water*. So long as our esteemed forum colleague installs the coffee machine drain unobstructed as indicated by @espressotechno on the pressure free side of the washing machine drain, he won't have any problems because there's no back pressure.

Dishwasher drain, different situation.

*unless you have a dumb situation like in my house where the laundry is in the cellar, gravity drains it into a pump then the pump lifts it again to the outside drain. Pain in the arse.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> That's not quite true.
> 
> A washing machine will pump out under (limited) pressure, yes, but it's only enough to clear the anti-siphon loop and then gravity drains the waste water*. So long as our esteemed forum colleague installs the coffee machine drain unobstructed as indicated by @espressotechno on the pressure free side of the washing machine drain, he won't have any problems because there's no back pressure.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate!

Learned something today - thought dishwashers and washing machines to be equal on their waste end... had blocked drains (somewhere out of my control) on both types in the past and they would pump stuff up the sink. Therefore I might be overcautious









Still interested what negatives you guys see with bends or inline valves. Thus far it's always worked out for us without issues...


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Hasi said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Learned something today - thought dishwashers and washing machines to be equal on their waste end... had blocked drains (somewhere out of my control) on both types in the past and they would pump stuff up the sink. Therefore I might be overcautious
> 
> ...


It's all dependant upon how the drainage plumbing is set up in your house, really, to be honest. Lots of variation in that, specific examples difficult to assess without seeing them etc etc.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> It's all dependant upon how the drainage plumbing is set up in your house, really, to be honest. Lots of variation in that, specific examples difficult to assess without seeing them etc etc.


Let's all take a trip to see Hasi  in the winter though so there's loads of snow to play in


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Let's all take a trip to see Hasi  in the winter though so there's loads of snow to play in


haha, yea!!

You're always welcome... and yes, snow we get plenty at 690m alt.


















That's the usual overnight load.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> haha, yea!!
> 
> You're always welcome... and yes, snow we get plenty at 690m alt.
> 
> ...


Love it!!


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Hahaha, that's my kind of weather!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

If you don't fancy / not enough drop, plumbing in the waste ( water in a given) you could always put a 5L or bigger bottle on one of the shelves in the bar you are going to be mounting it on. I run the LII with the waste running into a 5L water bottle and empty as required. For forum days have attended on the past we ran machines into buckets!

Hope of help and looking forward to reading the renovations / tribulations









John


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

johnealey said:


> If you don't fancy / not enough drop, plumbing in the waste ( water in a given) you could always put a 5L or bigger bottle on one of the shelves in the bar you are going to be mounting it on. I run the LII with the waste running into a 5L water bottle and empty as required. For forum days have attended on the past we ran machines into buckets!
> 
> Hope of help and looking forward to reading the renovations / tribulations
> 
> ...


Yes I've had that in my head also haha. The bathroom is above the bar so I could fill the bath 

I'll be looking for advice no doubt along the way, just eager to go. Tomorrow's the big day though for the start of its journey. That there @MildredM and her hero hubby Ian are doing me a massive solid, and are getting it up as far as Darlington for me. I can collect from there


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> .......getting it up as far as Darlington for me.....


Bandit country!!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

lake_m said:


> Bandit country!!


Head honcho there


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Seven pages and you haven't even got the machine yet


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Nor will he. His wife has murdered him and is replying to this thread to give the impression of his continued existence while she decides what to do with him.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

mctrials23 said:


> Nor will he. His wife has murdered him and is replying to this thread to give the impression of his continued existence while she decides what to do with him.


Would've been wiser to let Joey finish the bunker and house upgrade first...


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

A little update....



















That there @MildredM and super hero hubby Ian have the thing kicked and loaded!

Seriously can't thank those guys enough.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey! Looks like in good nick... what needs a fix, again?

And here you have your petrol pump right in the boot. Ace!

'Ave fun mate! Looking fwd to seeing skate reclaim create all over the place


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> Hey! Looks like in good nick... what needs a fix, again?
> 
> And here you have your petrol pump right in the boot. Ace!
> 
> 'Ave fun mate! Looking fwd to seeing skate reclaim create all over the place


Leaky group it said so hopefully it's just that


----------



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

I had an issue with the waste from my Faema Smart A2 which was simply down to not enough gravity - it only needed to go about 2m horizontally, but only about 50cm vertically, and it kept backing up.

After far too many hours researching, I eventually took a punt on one of these - it's a self-priming pump. I now have an almost vertical drop from the drip tray to an old 5L ice-cream tub, then the pump draws the water out of that and up to the waste pipe under the sink. No issues yet. It takes about 45 seconds to empty the tub, which I do once a week. It's all hidden behind the kickplate under the kitchen cupboards. I've got a note to clean out the tub when I replace the water filter.

Oh, and because I like my smart home gadgets, the pump is on a wifi plug, also linked to a water sensor mounted at the top of the ice-cream tub, so in the event someone leaves the machine running it shouldn't flood the kitchen!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Sounds good Jymbob. I've currently got a smart socket for my Oscar. Looking at the Mac though it seems to have switch's that don't physically latch in, so not sure if my smart plug will work with this machine.


----------



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

Yeah, I'd love to be able to switch my current machine on and off remotely, unfortunately it's on a 20A supply, and heavy-duty smart switches are pricey.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Leaky group it said so hopefully it's just that


And a good clean!!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> And a good clean!!


Is it bad? We're they actually using it in the shop?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Is it bad? We're they actually using it in the shop?


Telling from the pics it's at least dusty and stained


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> Telling from the pics it's at least dusty and stained


Recommendations for chrome polish? I've already spied the black side panels and can you guess what I want to do with those


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Is it bad? We're they actually using it in the shop?


No, looked like a bigger/automated push button jobbie in the shop


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

chrome - rub with tinfoil or autosol for a quick clean-up


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> chrome - rub with tinfoil or autosol for a quick clean-up


Tin foil? That's a new one for me. Doesn't it scratch it up? Or do you mean as a flat sheet?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Tin foil? That's a new one for me. Doesn't it scratch it up? Or do you mean as a flat sheet?


Its softer than the chrome or most metals the rubbing action with a bit of water makes a very fine aluminium oxide , its not as quick as autosol but its free and works!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Its softer than the chrome or most metals the rubbing action with a bit of water makes a very fine aluminium oxide , its not as quick as autosol but its free and works!


That's a great tip thanks Jim. Hopefully I'll get my hands on the machine on Friday.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Other than tinfoil, I've successfully used Autosol not too long ago - posted a test on my Rocket water reservoir lid in here somewhere... it's around 7 quid per tube and you won't need a tenth of it for the whole machine.

PS: oooh yea I can clearly visualise what you're aiming at and I love it already!!


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> Sounds good Jymbob. I've currently got a smart socket for my Oscar. Looking at the Mac though it seems to have switch's that don't physically latch in, so not sure if my smart plug will work with this machine.


Correct, soft switches. This is why I have to get up at 6am every day to turn it in then go back to bed....


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> Correct, soft switches. This is why I have to get up at 6am every day to turn it in then go back to bed....


Right that's my first hack then haha. To be fair for the first half hour when I get up I'm busy sorting the kids, but it's been nice being able switch the machine on and off remotely so I'd like to be able to do that again.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Right that's my first hack then haha. To be fair for the first half hour when I get up I'm busy sorting the kids, but it's been nice being able switch the machine on and off remotely so I'd like to be able to do that again.


something like that (or simpler) could also work:


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> something like that (or simpler) could also work:


There really is a solution just ready for every problem. No longer will we get tired fingers thanks to this device


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> Right that's my first hack then haha. To be fair for the first half hour when I get up I'm busy sorting the kids, but it's been nice being able switch the machine on and off remotely so I'd like to be able to do that again.


yeah I've thought about all sorts of hacks for it, but to be fair it doesn't have any impact on me as it is. Get up, machine on, walk dogs, come back, coffee. Sorted. I'll maybe look at it in the future but TBH more likely to upgrade again before I fix that


----------



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> There really is a solution just ready for every problem. No longer will we get tired fingers thanks to this device


Ooh, I've got one of those not in use. Now where is it...?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

There you go, Joey, get a couple of dogs problem sorted....it's also the solution I use so can vouch for its effectiveness


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Or...you could leave the machine on all the time, heat the kitchen nicely in the winter







( or insulate the boiler if not already)

For those with electronic skills, maybe put it into a low power state similar to a Vesuvius with a timer / WiFi device that kicks it back into life.

on a slightly less jokey note, if you have it on for an extended period the day before, will find it doesn't take too long to get up to temp, longer than an Oscar granted.

Worth bearing in mind though is that is has a high current heating element to bring it up and back up to temp in a commercial environment although you may be able to run on less heater elements to run on less than 20A (seek advice or check on this as not all commercial elements are split like this) albeit will take longer to initially heat up.

Cleaning tip once major grime gone, steam or hot water on a new microfibre cloth buffed up with the not damp side. Gentle pressure= no scratches , never using same cloth for group head cleaning (coffee grounds quite abrasive and get trapped in the microfibres). Has kept the LII shiny / scratch free over the past almost 2 years now inc a few roadtrips one of which was the Rave forum day.

Hope of help

John


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

********** said:


> There you go, Joey, get a couple of dogs problem sorted....it's also the solution I use so can vouch for its effectiveness


Dogs make everything better. Fact.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Have to agree with the above however your dogs clearly cleverer than mine to be able to turn the machine on by command...









John


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

johnealey said:


> Have to agree with the above however your dogs clearly cleverer than mine to be able to turn the machine on by command...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dog barely gets out of his bed now! Let alone switch on my coffee machine!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> My dog barely gets out of his bed now! Let alone switch on my coffee machine!


He be like, there you go, Joey, get a couple of humans problem sorted....it's also the solution I use so can vouch for its effectiveness. Humans make everything better. Fact.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Be prepared for lots of updates everyone - Joey's machine has been handed over to him!!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Sod the coffee machine! Look at this....










The smell is amazing !!


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

That's not a part I recognise.

Must be one of the differences between my machine and the MAC.....


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It has not even got a pressure gauge and where does the portafilter go?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Well the lid is off.










Frame is in good nick. From the top I can't see any signs of leaks other than an obvious one from the steam valve. The banjo that screws into the body is almost hanging off so hopefully that was the leak.

It came with four portafilters. Two NS ones and two generic, so I gather if I offload 2/3 of thisexon the bay, the machine will have paid for itself so far.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> Sod the coffee machine! Look at this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe reflect on that Joey when you are sitting in a cell, sans coffee equipment, serving a 12 month sentence for receiving stolen goods.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> Well the lid is off.
> 
> Frame is in good nick. From the top I can't see any signs of leaks other than an obvious one from the steam valve. The banjo that screws into the body is almost hanging off so hopefully that was the leak.
> 
> It came with four portafilters. Two NS ones and two generic, so I gather if I offload 2/3 of thisexon the bay, the machine will have paid for itself so far.


Yep. Identical inside to the Personal 1. As you'd expect really....


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> Yep. Identical inside to the Personal 1. As you'd expect really....


So is this a large HX machine? Do you run cooling flushes on yours? Probably stupid questions but I know nothing of them yet haha


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> So is this a large HX machine? Do you run cooling flushes on yours? Probably stupid questions but I know nothing of them yet haha


Yes mate, it's a large HX machine. Pretty much the reason for the boiler being the size of a caravan.

Cooling flushes are essential. Definitely.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

spoxehub said:


> Yes mate, it's a large HX machine. Pretty much the reason for the boiler being the size of a caravan.
> 
> Cooling flushes are essential. Definitely.


Oddly enough the larger the HX boiler usually the smaller the cooling flush required.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> Oddly enough the larger the HX boiler usually the smaller the cooling flush required.


Usually after a half hour warm up or so, probably a 20 second flush to stop spitting etc. Other than that, rock solid machine.

EDIT: What I explained badly or indeed not at all there, is that this is my first and only HX machine, so I assume that's a normal length of time!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks pretty good inside to me (as in not totally leaky/scaly)!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MildredM said:


> Be prepared for lots of updates everyone - Joey's machine has been handed over to him!!


I assume that means he's now in the market for a lever!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> I assume that means he's now in the market for a lever!


Luckily I was able to collect from the workplace up in Darlington, so I never had the pleasure of seeing M's coffee kit. I did however have the pleasure of meeting Ian  top bloke indeed


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I did however have the pleasure of meeting Ian  top bloke indeed


I tend to agree


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Well, the old girl's looking a lot healthier for a quick rub down with some wipes (please excuse the washing pile )



















So what I'm thinking now is a power up but don't want to hurt anything. Do these rotary pumps rely on water pressure or are they a suction pump? Can I stick the feed pipe into a bottle of water just to test things out?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cannot answer your pump question except to say a lot of mobile vans use a flow jet so am not sure if you could simply stick the water inlet into a bucket......the buttons make it an auto of some sort.....are they time based or volumetric?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Cheers Dave. I could set it up so it has a head of water to push it through, instead of trying to suck from a bucket.

The machine is volumetric I think. I gather that's what the V stands for anyway. Not sure how it measures volume if that's the case though. Some kind of flow meter perhaps?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I had a GS3 auto, and never understood it either. I tried to adjust the buttons but it was so complicated I gave up and just used the on/off button!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

If it's anything like the rotary vane pumps we have off-shore for process plant operations (on a larger scale obviously), it will require a small amount of NPSH (net positive suction head) i.e. it wont suck it out of a bucket. The inlet pipe must be 'flooded' (if that makes sense).


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> I had a GS3 auto, and never understood it either. I tried to adjust the buttons but it was so complicated I gave up and just used the on/off button!


Luckily this thing has come with a manual. I've had a read and you seem to set each button to a time. Would be nice to do away with scales for a while


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

lake_m said:


> If it's anything like the rotary vane pumps we have off-shore for process plant operations (on a larger scale obviously), it will require a small amount of NPSH (net positive suction head) i.e. it wont suck it out of a bucket. The inlet pipe must be 'flooded' (if that makes sense).


Aye so rig up a header tank to let gravity do the work maybe? Opposite to the pumps I have at work pretty much


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Not sure how this will fly with the wife! It's massive


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You can run the feed from a bottle the Procon and FOT pumps will draw up to 6ft in the specs. Best to have container at same height as Machine. Note, some machines won't prime against a hot boiler, but once primed, have no problems pumping.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> You can run the feed from a bottle the Procon and FOT pumps will draw up to 6ft in the specs. Best to have container at same height as Machine. Note, some machines won't prime against a hot boiler, but once primed, have no problems pumping.


Thanks for that Dave. I just wanted to hear the pump run to be honest. See how it compares to a noisy ulka


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Fired up no bother. Pump runs and also found some more leaks. This was a blocked drain pipe so the reservoir overflowed. This will be replaced anyway so another easy fix.

Fingers crossed this will be a straight forward strip and rebuild.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Well done getting it in - didn't take you long installing that stair lift









It is looking happier already!


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

The flow meter is mounted under the pressurestat. If you've got the manual you'll read easy enough how to adjust the volumetrics. Mine don't work, so it's still weigh out for me, which you might want to do anyway to check the consistency of the flow meter. They're not the most reliable things worth a bit of wear!

oh yeah and the pump won't lift. Needs water pressure. Or at least that's what they're designed for. I imagine a static supply with a decent head would be ok at a push to test.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

So in its day, what would one of these retail at?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> The flow meter is mounted under the pressurestat. If you've got the manual you'll read easy enough how to adjust the volumetrics. Mine don't work, so it's still weigh out for me, which you might want to do anyway to check the consistency of the flow meter. They're not the most reliable things worth a bit of wear!
> 
> oh yeah and the pump won't lift. Needs water pressure. Or at least that's what they're designed for. I imagine a static supply with a decent head would be ok at a push to test.


Yeah the manual kinda made sense. When I ran the single cup button is was only on for about 5 seconds, so I wonder if that had been set up as a flush? Excited to get things moving with this but I've got a load of wood turning to do so it may get shelved for a week or two


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> Yeah the manual kinda made sense. When I ran the single cup button is was only on for about 5 seconds, so I wonder if that had been set up as a flush? Excited to get things moving with this but I've got a load of wood turning to do so it may get shelved for a week or two


Time is different to volume. 5 second with no PF in might be a perfect 30 second shot with a pf and puck in place! Dialing in should be a laugh


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> Time is different to volume. 5 second with no PF in might be a perfect 30 second shot with a pf and puck in place! Dialing in should be a laugh


I think when setting up it runs until you hit stop, so bang some scales under until I'm where I want. To be honest as long as it's somewhere near I'm not too fused. Same with the grinder. It becomes a bit of a chore weighing all the time so hopefully this will give me a break from that for a while.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> I think when setting up it runs until you hit stop, so bang some scales under until I'm where I want. To be honest as long as it's somewhere near I'm not too fused. Same with the grinder. It becomes a bit of a chore weighing all the time so hopefully this will give me a break from that for a while.


Yeah, that's right. What SHOULD happen is you can independently set each button to deliver a fixed and presumably consistent volume. In my case, I can't set the volumetrics at all due to some fault wite presumably the electronics (no big deal really) and in any case, for any given shot from any given button, the output varies quite a bit. I assume flow meter is knackered OR electronics governing volume through flow meter also knackered.

TLDR - I still weigh in and out!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> Yeah, that's right. What SHOULD happen is you can independently set each button to deliver a fixed and presumably consistent volume. In my case, I can't set the volumetrics at all due to some fault wite presumably the electronics (no big deal really) and in any case, for any given shot from any given button, the output varies quite a bit. I assume flow meter is knackered OR electronics governing volume through flow meter also knackered.
> 
> TLDR - I still weigh in and out!


TLDR? Haha what's that mean?


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> TLDR? Haha what's that mean?


Too Long Didn't Read

Which is what happens to me every time ajohn posts.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> Too Long Didn't Read


Haha cheers. I'm clearly past it now  and I did read lol.

Don't suppose your looking for a pf for yours? I now have six!


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> Haha cheers. I'm clearly past it now  and I did read lol.
> 
> Don't suppose your looking for a pf for yours? I now have six!


Ha! Mine came with 4! I AM looking for a bottomless one after butchering the spare I had with come cack handed grinding.....


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> Ha! Mine came with 4! I AM looking for a bottomless one after butchering the spare I had with come cack handed grinding.....


I can convert one of these if interested? Two of them have the tabs at 90 degrees to the handle so not sure if that works for you, or if you need the offset NS tabs


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> I can convert one of these if interested? Two of them have the tabs at 90 degrees to the handle so not sure if that works for you, or if you need the offset NS tabs


Mine are just bog standard PF's with the wings 90 degrees to the handle mate, yeah. If you can convert one, defo interested!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> Mine are just bog standard PF's with the wings 90 degrees to the handle mate, yeah. If you can convert one, defo interested!


I'll do one then send you some pics to see what you think


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> I'll do one then send you some pics to see what you think


RAD. Cheers mate.


----------



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I'll do one then send you some pics to see what you think


Joey24dirt = Coffee Forum's answer to Colin Furze!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jymbob said:


> Joey24dirt = Coffee Forum's answer to Colin Furze!


Only I've failed at my bunker project so far haha 

Rocket powered mobility scooter.... with latte locker bunged in the back!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Get yer kit off!










Looks to be pretty clean apart from dust, spiders and webs. I removed an inspection bung on the boiler. This has about 1mm of crust on it so I gather the rest is the same.

Citric acid bath the best? I used some puly last time but I didn't like how it stripped the nickel off the fittings.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> Get yer kit off!
> 
> Looks to be pretty clean apart from dust, spiders and webs. I removed an inspection bung on the boiler. This has about 1mm of crust on it so I gather the rest is the same.
> 
> Citric acid bath the best? I used some puly last time but I didn't like how it stripped the nickel off the fittings.


Looks very tidy mate. No idea about the citric personally, never had to do it. Others speak highly, surely worth a try.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Joey, i think you might have a Nuova Simonelli problem.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Dylan said:


> Joey, i think you might have a Nuova Simonelli problem.


They say things always happen in 3's


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> Looks very tidy mate. No idea about the citric personally, never had to do it. Others speak highly, surely worth a try.


I might order some. Like I say, the puly was a bit harsh for overnight soaking like last time.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I might order some. Like I say, the puly was a bit harsh for overnight soaking like last time.


Definitely good to keep an eye on progress (e.g. by watching citric work on the plug in a separate container) so you're not overdoing it...


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> I'll do one then send you some pics to see what you think


When I said they're 90 degrees to the handle, I was, in fact, talking crap. They're the offset NS ones. But who cares, it'll still work fine.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> When I said they're 90 degrees to the handle, I was, in fact, talking crap. They're the offset NS ones. But who cares, it'll still work fine.


Haha ok dude. There's not much in them to be fair. I'll have to try these ones I have as I had a go last night and it didn't lock in very well, so they may be no good.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> Haha ok dude. There's not much in them to be fair. I'll have to try these ones I have as I had a go last night and it didn't lock in very well, so they may be no good.


Mine were like that until I installed the deeper group gasket. Machine came with a new, OEM NS gasket, which I put in. The PF's still rotated WAY past the normal lock in point of handle out towards you. Deeper silicone group gasket put in, problem solved.

Maybe try that before writing them off? Anyway, no worries either way!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> Mine were like that until I installed the deeper group gasket. Machine came with a new, OEM NS gasket, which I put in. The PF's still rotated WAY past the normal lock in point of handle out towards you. Deeper silicone group gasket put in, problem solved.
> 
> Maybe try that before writing them off? Anyway, no worries either way!


I'd never write them off haha. Valuable items to the right people.

Speaking of group seals, and going to get a load of gear ordered up. Basically want a full seal kit for the machine if such a thing exists. I've recently been chatting to a guy who used to do machine rebuilds, and he's recommended jaguar espresso, so I'll have a look on their site later.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> I'd never write them off haha. Valuable items to the right people.
> 
> Speaking of group seals, and going to get a load of gear ordered up. Basically want a full seal kit for the machine if such a thing exists. I've recently been chatting to a guy who used to do machine rebuilds, and he's recommended jaguar espresso, so I'll have a look on their site later.


I'll have to check them out, never heard of them.

I used espresso solutions, mainly because they have the parts drawings on their site which makes things easier, and also nuova ricambi, who are a bit tricky to deal with mainly because I don't speak Italian and they don't really speak English.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> I'll have to check them out, never heard of them.
> 
> I used espresso solutions, mainly because they have the parts drawings on their site which makes things easier, and also nuova ricambi, who are a bit tricky to deal with mainly because I don't speak Italian and they don't really speak English.


Thanks man. I can imagine it difficult to order from there haha.

I've filled out the registration form for jag so I'll see when they get back to me.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> Thanks man. I can imagine it difficult to order from there haha.
> 
> I've filled out the registration form for jag so I'll see when they get back to me.


Just thinking about it, I've got a bunch of stuff still lying around here that came with my machine. Let me have a look what's what and let you know.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> Just thinking about it, I've got a bunch of stuff still lying around here that came with my machine. Let me have a look what's what and let you know.


Aw yes please mate. I've got a new steam arm already to fit this that I'd ordered by mistake


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Well I need to get cracking with this. I'm living the plumbed in lifestyle already. Forgot to fill the Oscar with water and it cut out half way through a shot, grrrr!!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Mrs Dirt in bed poorly. Both kids asleep. Probably shouldn't go in the shed in case I'm needed..... perfect opportunity to destroy the kitchen table and strip down the Mac!!

I can just lift this on my own. It's a good sized lump especially as the boiler is full of water still. First job then, drain that. Normal drain is blocked (not a good sign) so had to make a funnel to a bucket and crack some fittings towards the bottom of the boiler. Facial panels removed for access while we're on with it.



















Once drained, boiler removed. The next photos are pretty graphic....



















I don't even want to get my camera too close to avoid any sort of disease that may be living in there. Fair to say I'm going to have to go through this with a fine tooth comb  all part of the fun.

I've set up an account with Jag espresso so I'll get a full seal kit and any other parts I may need. Hopefully the solenoids are ok and not jammed up. I'll check the flow meter and pump also and anything else I can open up.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Yikes that's aot of chalk! You think it's ever had a service?

Hope Mrs dirt is feeling better soon.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't think it's ever been touched. I've just washed out the boiler into the sink










Thanks man I hope she is also. Tummy bug I think. Because of my job I risk bringing bugs home with me. Nothing too serious hopefully just a 24 hour thing


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

ashcroc said:


> Yikes that's aot of chalk! You think it's ever had a service?
> 
> Hope Mrs dirt is feeling better soon.


Took the exact words out of my mouth !!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

So I've been advised against puly for the descale, but that would mean ordering other stuff when I want to do it now hehe.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> So I've been advised against puly for the descale, but that would mean ordering other stuff when I want to do it now hehe.
> 
> Thoughts anyone?


Citric, and order a 1kg Home brew shop or eBay quick !


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

After a night in descaler/citric acid it will be like new, nothing scary for me


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Yuck :yuk:no wonder it was so heavy with all that extra crap!

Get well soon, Mrs J


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I've not used it, but for major scale like that I think Phos will eat through it faster  - I think it was @espressotechno that recommended it a while back to someone.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Tapatalk never told me you guys had replied.

I've ordered a load of spares this morning and some of the "only for engineers" descaler. Can't remember it's name but it will be here tomorrow. I gave it a puly soak last night and it didn't touch the thick scale


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> Tapatalk never told me you guys had replied.
> 
> I've ordered a load of spares this morning and some of the "only for engineers" descaler. Can't remember it's name but it will be here tomorrow. I gave it a puly soak last night and it didn't touch the thick scale


That boiler is impressively stuffed with crap!

The solenoids, if they are jammed up, are really easy to clean out mate, you can just soak the bodies of those too. I had more problems with the auto fill one than the threeway at the head. Probably down to less use and more sitting unused longer. Who knows.

I'll send a pic later of the parts I've got lying around. It's a right old mix of stuff.....I'm sure you can make use of some of it. See what the seal kit you get has or doesn't have included, I can probably plug some of the gaps!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> That boiler is impressively stuffed with crap!
> 
> The solenoids, if they are jammed up, are really easy to clean out mate, you can just soak the bodies of those too. I had more problems with the auto fill one than the threeway at the head. Probably down to less use and more sitting unused longer. Who knows.
> 
> I'll send a pic later of the parts I've got lying around. It's a right old mix of stuff.....I'm sure you can make use of some of it. See what the seal kit you get has or doesn't have included, I can probably plug some of the gaps!


Thanks dude. I'm going to strip more off the machine later as I want to clean the frame. I'll get the solenoids stripped and ready.

I ordered seal kits, but yes I'd be grateful to see what you have available. Do you a swap for something.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I'm going to strip more off the machine later as I want to clean the frame.


haha, this is serious sh!t man... if only you don't end up with a pile of parts lying in a box one day...







but I feel you - if you're into something you better do it properly







Hasi approves 100%


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Can be false economy to refit descaled solenoid valves, as they may leak due to worn/chipped/scratched pistons & weak springs.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> haha, this is serious sh!t man... if only you don't end up with a pile of parts lying in a box one day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is likely to end up my new machine so it needs to be right  plus I love doing stuff like this.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

espressotechno said:


> Can be false economy to refit descaled solenoid valves, as they may leak due to worn/chipped/scratched pistons & weak springs.


I know what your saying. At least if they do fail further down the line they are easy enough to get to for replacement.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

So... could I be the first person to have had mice living in a coffee machine?!










I think I'd better put some gloves on


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Yup, definitely had mice in there. I feel awful for even sitting this in the house, let along the kitchen table.

Spent the night removing what I could and thoroughly cleaning it. Wonder wipes, then warm microfibres and spray9 (disinfectant spray). Feeling 1000x better about the machine now




























Looking at the copper lines I've removed, it doesn't seem like much of that horrible scale has made its way through the machine, so all I can think is it hasn't been used that much, but has stood for long periods of time with a full boiler. Does that ring true to you more experience folk?

Well it's bed time. Hopefully the postman will come tomorrow with my new parts and that much needed acid stuff


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Yup, definitely had mice in there.


Oh noes...







we once had an invasion of mice in our previous place, and their favourite spot was underneath the Rocket. Nice and cosy apparently... luckily they couldn't get in!!

At least you decided to strip the while machine so you would actually find the poo and stuff! Folk should regard this an important learning for their used equipment purchases











joey24dirt said:


> Hopefully the postman will come tomorrow with my new parts and that much needed acid stuff


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> Oh noes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just glad it was only mice and not the other, bigger furries. I wanted to put all this stuff through the dishwasher, but that needs fixing also haha 

I've done my repairs backwards!


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Mice eh? New one on me! @espressotechno was the reason I replaced my solenoid valves too, forgot to mention that. Also recommended terminal cleaner on the electronic connections etc which made everything spring into life where there was no sign of any joy. Can't beat having someone around who knows their stuff eh!!! Here's a photo of the seal parts plus a few others I've got lying about. You might not need ANY of these, but anyway;









Part numbers;

x1 Spring 703423

x2 Flange group black gasket 703404

x2 O ring 530130

x2 Blind gasket 12x4 703419

x3 O ring 520993

x1 Screen screw 703410

x1 O ring 520778

x1 copper gasket 1/4" 524554

x3 gasket 14, 4x6x6 703420

x3 gasket 12x4 703418

x5 o ring 524767

x2 jet 703401

x3 group spacer 700200

x1 group head gasket 7mm 703407 (but I'd recommend an 8 or 8.5mm silicone one)


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> Mice eh? New one on me! @espressotechno was the reason I replaced my solenoid valves too, forgot to mention that. Also recommended terminal cleaner on the electronic connections etc which made everything spring into life where there was no sign of any joy. Can't beat having someone around who knows their stuff eh!!! Here's a photo of the seal parts plus a few others I've got lying about. You might not need ANY of these, but anyway;
> 
> View attachment 36276
> 
> ...


I think I've ordered pretty much the same lol. I'll see what comes today and go from there.

I ordered a 9mm gasket. Or at least I think that's what it said. Hopefully it will fit ok. The standard NS ones are terrible aren't they. My Oscar leaks all the time unless the machine has been on for ages to warm it a little.

Looking forward to getting this put back together now though. I might rope my brother in on the job and raid his van. He's a plumber so should have all the fittings I need.

I'm still torn about filtration/water softener though. I guess units from screwfix and the likes are going to be the same as what you would get from a dedicated espresso machine parts site?


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> I think I've ordered pretty much the same lol. I'll see what comes today and go from there.
> 
> I ordered a 9mm gasket. Or at least I think that's what it said. Hopefully it will fit ok. The standard NS ones are terrible aren't they. My Oscar leaks all the time unless the machine has been on for ages to warm it a little.
> 
> ...


No worries mate, looking forward to seeing the progress!

Pretty sure the screwfix units would do the same job yeah. Especially if it's just basic soft water filtration. But probably better to ask one of the gurus!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> No worries mate, looking forward to seeing the progress!
> 
> Pretty sure the screwfix units would do the same job yeah. Especially if it's just basic soft water filtration. But probably better to ask one of the gurus!


Aye. Well I can wash the panels and stuff now as I've just fixed the dishwasher, so that's another job done.

Looking at the side panels and frame. It's absolutely screaming to have new wooden sides installed. Could be an option later down the line if I decide to have it long term


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Aye. Well I can wash the panels and stuff now as I've just fixed the dishwasher, so that's another job done.
> 
> Looking at the side panels and frame. It's absolutely screaming to have new wooden sides installed. Could be an option later down the line if I decide to have it long term


Yep! Just bolt on a pair of skateboards - built in wheels! What could be better


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Jag parts order here 

Got the acid. What do I do? It only gives directions for adding into a machine and not submerging in a bucket. I've got 12 x 1litre bottles to play with haha


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

add hot water to acid for best results, your boiler will be like new soon


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

L&R said:


> add hot water to acid for best results, your boiler will be like new soon


How much acid though? I'll be adding 5 litres of water to the bucket


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

In your case I would put 100 gram.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> How much acid though? I'll be adding 5 litres of water to the bucket


Start off weak & add more if it's not descaling as fast as you'd like. A decent pair of chemical resistant gloves & eye protection wouldn't be a bad shout either. Acid can be nasty stuff.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

ADD ACID TO WATER!

Not the other way round.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Start off weak & add more if it's not descaling as fast as you'd like. A decent pair of chemical resistant gloves & eye protection wouldn't be a bad shout either. Acid can be nasty stuff.


I once splashed the caustic solution we use at work on my face so yeah, acid burns ain't fun.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

So are we talking like an hour or something for a normal descale? Just wondering if I should start before putting kids to bed lol


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Different machine but should give you some pointers, and written by DavecUK.

Hopefully it's readable and makes sense to you, good luck with this...


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Well I ended up filling the bucket, then adding 500ml of the formic acid. I've got a proper witches cauldron on the go 










I'm using the element as a gauge for how we are getting on, as that is as scaled up as the inside of the boiler. Fingers crossed


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Hasi said:


> ADD ACID TO WATER!
> 
> Not the other way round.


Nah. It's much more exciting to do it the water to acid way. Toasty warm.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> Nah. It's much more exciting to do it the water to acid way. Toasty warm.


Obviously!!







how could I forget...


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

@joey24dirt How's things bubbling along?

Did you have to add some of the good old otter's noses, badger's spleens or lark's tongues to make it work?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> @joey24dirt How's things bubbling along?
> 
> Did you have to add some of the good old otter's noses, badger's spleens or lark's tongues to make it work?


It's bubbling along fine. I'm just about to go check it now as it got forgot about. The problem was my eldest sons tummy has also started bubbling along and he decided to throw up all over his bedroom. So currently after hours of sick and cleaning, he's asleep on the sofa and I'm hovering by the kitchen tinkering. It's going to be a long night so I may as well use the time wisely


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> It's bubbling along fine. I'm just about to go check it now as it got forgot about. The problem was my eldest sons tummy has also started bubbling along and he decided to throw up all over his bedroom. So currently after hours of sick and cleaning, he's asleep on the sofa and I'm hovering by the kitchen tinkering. It's going to be a long night so I may as well use the time wisely


What did Baldrick say 'I have a cunning plan'







.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

xpresso said:


> What did Baldrick say 'I have a cunning plan'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another excellent baldrick quote is something about the turnip surprise soup he made  haha


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Another excellent baldrick quote is something about the turnip surprise soup he made  haha


Is that what upset the 'Lad'.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

"Turnip surprise ey? What's the surprise?"

"There's no turnip in it"

Brilliant.

But yes about to grab the boiler out. Hasn't quite got all the scale off so it may need another go. May as well do the pipework also.

Could do with a buffing wheel now and some brasso


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> "Turnip surprise ey? What's the surprise?"
> 
> "There's no turnip in it"
> 
> ...


I have a perfect 3Ph bench buffing wheel machine, one of the old school wolf machines, built like a brick battleship....... enough of this frivolity as it's 1 am here and we're likely to get our wrists slapped for drifting off subject .............. what was it again







.

Can't say I'll see you at the other side as I'm already there............ Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Aye get to bed Jon 

Shiny stuff! Well nearly..




























Question is.. do I go for round 2?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It's looking good Joey... I wouldn't bother with round 2 if what we can see is all there is but you might need to satisfy that perfectionist in you.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Dylan said:


> It's looking good Joey... I wouldn't bother with round 2 if what we can see is all there is but you might need to satisfy that perfectionist in you.


The perfectionist can't be arsed  also I'm getting grief for it taking up space on the kitchen table. The nail in the coffin was definitely the other big box I had delivered  haha


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Well I must say, other than the boiler being as horrid as it was, the rest of the pipework looks fine so I think I'm just going to reassemble and run a normal descale to catch the last few bits


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Benefit to looking after a poorly child is getting to tinker whilst doing so. Managed to get a few bits clagged back on. Sleep now.


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

Looking good so far. I would love to have a go at something like this but unfortunately haven't got the time or tools. Also Joe, how on earth do you manage to get time to do this around the kids lol


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Lozzer87 said:


> Looking good so far. I would love to have a go at something like this but unfortunately haven't got the time or tools. Also Joe, how on earth do you manage to get time to do this around the kids lol


Give it a go. The rewards can be excellent. You get a great sense of achievement from doing them.

Also, I start making/fixing things after 9pm so kids are asleep and chores are done.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> So in its day, what would one of these retail at?


Thinking of retail already







.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

xpresso said:


> Thinking of retail already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha no, I just like to know how much of a bargain I've got that's all


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Haha no, I just like to know how much of a bargain I've got that's all


All I can find is a thread over on coffeesnobs where the poster was told his 2 group Aus mac2000v was Au$9000 new. Quite how that would relate to a 1 group UK version I have no idea.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

ashcroc said:


> All I can find is a thread over on coffeesnobs where the poster was told his 2 group US mac2000v was $9000 new. Quite how that would relate to a 1 group UK version I have no idea.


That's 9000 AUD, and everything is always more expensive in Aus. I've never found any info on the MAC range retail, but I suppose you could always ask NS. They're quite responsive on social media.

EDIT: I've asked them.


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> Give it a go. The rewards can be excellent. You get a great sense of achievement from doing them.
> 
> Also, I start making/fixing things after 9pm so kids are asleep and chores are done.


I'm pretty much asleep by the time I've got my children all fed and asleep lol


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

spoxehub said:


> That's 9000 AUD, and everything is always more expensive in Aus. I've never found any info on the MAC range retail, but I suppose you could always ask NS. They're quite responsive on social media.
> 
> EDIT: I've asked them.


Oops. Hadn't noticed the .au suffix. That brings the conversion to £ much closer to respectable.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Lozzer87 said:


> I'm pretty much asleep by the time I've got my children all fed and asleep lol


COFFEE aha. That's my secret


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I can find it variously around the web second hand for €1000 and $1700.

Old adverts and very possibly over egging the value, so take with a large dose of salt.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Dylan said:


> I can find it variously around the web second hand for €1000 and $1700.
> 
> Old adverts and very possibly over egging the value, so take with a large dose of salt.


Thanks all for taking the time. Meanwhile I'm cleaning sick stains from carpets haha

Yeah I think I've got a bit of a bargain then for what I paid. My brother has just been down with a handful of fittings for me so happy days

Also I think I will soak the pipework. Then I know it's done and starting fresh.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Dylan said:


> I can find it variously around the web second hand for €1000 and $1700.
> 
> Old adverts and very possibly over egging the value, so take with a large dose of salt.


Yeah, that seems like a hell of a lot. It'd have to be an absolutely pristine, probably NOS, machine to fetch that I'd reckon.

Mine was £40 off ebay and I sank about £300 into it on parts and paint etc. If I was to sell it, I'd guess it wouldn't fetch more than a couple of hundred on ebay again. But who knows, on the day if someone really wants something, auctions can go wild!

EDIT: I should add my machine isn't in as good condition as joey's, so reckon his would make more brass on resale by a mile.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

My guesstimate is a bit more than 500quid.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Dylan said:


> My guesstimate is a bit more than 500quid.


Would be a pretty good investment. It's cost me £140 so far.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

So this is loose...










And this is tight as fook!!










Do we know if it's a standard thread for removing? Lefty loosy and all that


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

oooh chance to make a special tool - piece of oak and three old drill bits sunk in it, drill hole in the shaft for a bar









also sit descaler on the threads, that's probably the issue, would be tempted to pop some penetrating oil on it over night as well

If all else fails as a last resort tap the holes and fit three bolts to give you the leverage,


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> oooh chance to make a special tool - piece of oak and three old drill bits sunk in it, drill hole in the shaft for a bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First thing I thought of was your tool (oo er!) I have a two pronged spanner type thing that fits so it's just getting that first crack and getting it moved. I think I may have to take the brew head back off. Annoying as I've just got it all built back up and ready for testing.

Wonder if the heat of being ran would help loosen it up.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

So, completion (internals) shots..



















It's ready to be tested now. Just need to hook up a water feed.


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

Almost looks like new 



joey24dirt said:


> So, completion (internals) shots..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> First thing I thought of was your tool (oo er!).


many do !


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Lozzer87 said:


> Almost looks like new


It's cleaned up well indeed. Hopefully get it running later today


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Did you sort out your seized thingy?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

lake_m said:


> Did you sort out your seized thingy?


No not yet. For the moment I'm banking on heat from the machine being enough to free it off. Failing that I'll have to just take the brew head off again and get it in a vice  so fingers crossed it gives in.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> First thing I thought of was your tool (oo er!) I have a two pronged spanner type thing that fits so it's just getting that first crack and getting it moved. I think I may have to take the brew head back off. Annoying as I've just got it all built back up and ready for testing.
> 
> Wonder if the heat of being ran would help loosen it up.


Tried to get mine undone. Wouldn't budge. Heat, penetrating oil, nothing. Just left it alone in the end.

On the other fitting, you say the screw is loose? Pretty sure that's just the pressure relief screw on the pump head. SHouldn't be tight, should be able to move.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> Tried to get mine undone. Wouldn't budge. Heat, penetrating oil, nothing. Just left it alone in the end.
> 
> On the other fitting, you say the screw is loose? Pretty sure that's just the pressure relief screw on the pump head. SHouldn't be tight, should be able to move.


Yeah pump pressure. I looked at a video last night and they said it would need nipping up and the pressure setting on it.

Ah so that plate is a bit of a b*stard then? I really want to do those seals if I can hehe


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> Yeah pump pressure. I looked at a video last night and they said it would need nipping up and the pressure setting on it.
> 
> Ah so that plate is a bit of a b*stard then? I really want to do those seals if I can hehe


It's a lot of a bastard. Never been able to find any info about removing it. I assume it is a special tool, parts diagrams suggest it CAN be stripped out and removed, but no idea how.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> It's a lot of a bastard. Never been able to find any info about removing it. I assume it is a special tool, parts diagrams suggest it CAN be stripped out and removed, but no idea how.


Yeah that's what I was looking at last night. I think I'll give it a good scrub and see how it goes, so time to strip it back off again haha


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Quick question for you plumbed in lot. When you turn the machine off on a night, do you also isolate the water? I have a handy valve under the drip tray so it wouldn't be too taxing to do.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Quick question for you plumbed in lot. When you turn the machine off on a night, do you also isolate the water? I have a handy valve under the drip tray so it wouldn't be too taxing to do.


I never do that. Worked for almost 7 years without failure now









btw, nice washing machine (now that it's up and running again







)


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> I never do that. Worked for almost 7 years without failure now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dish washer dude. That's a new washing machine in the picture (I couldn't fix the old one )


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Dish washer dude. That's a new washing machine in the picture (I couldn't fix the old one )


now that you mention it...









On the other hand, buying new is yet another way of fixing the problem


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> now that you mention it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha it is! I do that often but mainly at work, when the money isn't coming from my pocket directly  yes the Barclaycard is coming from my pocket, but I'm not responsible for the bill at the end of the month at least.

Anyway, this bloody sickness is trying its luck with me today so I may have to sit tight with what I had planned.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Haha it is! I do that often but mainly at work, when the money isn't coming from my pocket directly  yes the Barclaycard is coming from my pocket, but I'm not responsible for the bill at the end of the month at least.


Are you suggesting that washing machine to be a work related item?







like... home office?











joey24dirt said:


> Anyway, this bloody sickness is trying its luck with me today so I may have to sit tight with what I had planned.


Dislike!

Get some rest and sleep it off mate... we wanna see results, you know!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

@Hasi I've made an epic recovery (although the previous night 3 hours sleep is creeping up on me) and got the group head done. Looks great considering how it once was



















Cleaned area, partnered with new screen and blue round squashy thing, makes for a pleasing view. When I take the plunge and switch machines, I'll take the IMS screen from the Oscar


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

now we're talking! 

good job!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> now we're talking!
> 
> good job!


Yep. It appeases my stressed out head


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

Wow what a difference! nice work


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

cloughy said:


> Wow what a difference! nice work


Crackers isn't it?! I'm just putting the panels back on and it's looking very nice indeed. I just wish I had my water connection in already.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

New group seal is tight as!! Hopefully when it's warmed up and got a bit of water on it for lube (?) it should lock in lovely.










Looks a bit cleaner than it did


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> New group seal is tight as!! Hopefully when it's warmed up and got a bit of water on it for lube (?) it should lock in lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good. Can't wait to hear how much the coffee is over the oscar.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Well Ive got a fault somewhere. Plug in and turn on and it trips the breaker. Wiring is as it was when I took it out and it worked before I stripped it, so I've obviously done something wrong along the way. To the schematics I think.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Well Ive got a fault somewhere. Plug in and turn on and it trips the breaker. Wiring is as it was when I took it out and it worked before I stripped it, so I've obviously done something wrong along the way. To the schematics I think.


Could the insulation on the element got wet during the descale?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Looks like new


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Could the insulation on the element got wet during the descale?


Yeah it's the element. Disconnected the neutral and turned on, no popping breaker. Put the wire back on and it kills the breaker. Darn it. May as well strip it out ready for new


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

New element on order. No sign of a 1750w so ordered the 1800w. Total length is 10mm longer so I hope it will fit ok. If not I may have to get creative


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Looks FAB!!

While waiting for new element, you should have plenty time to do ...side panels!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> Looks FAB!!
> 
> While waiting for new element, you should have plenty time to do ...side panels!


Haha unfortunately I'm going to need the wood to replace an order that has been lost.

50 tamper handles that went to Austria, DPD have lost them. Had an email last night from them saying they are giving up looking for them.

So I urge anyone using/about to use DPD. Please don't!!!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Oh noes!



joey24dirt said:


> 50 tamper handles that went to Austria, DPD have lost them.


You telling me? Haven't seen them...







...honestly!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> Oh noes!
> 
> You telling me? Haven't seen them...
> 
> ...


Haha yeah yeah. I was going to ask you to go have a quick look if you have five minutes.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Haha unfortunately I'm going to need the wood to replace an order that has been lost.
> 
> 50 tamper handles that went to Austria, DPD have lost them. Had an email last night from them saying they are giving up looking for them.
> 
> So I urge anyone using/about to use DPD. Please don't!!!


[email protected]@dy heck . . . I had everything crossed for them finding your handles. How absolutely sickening. How this can happen, with tracking every step of the way, is beyond belief. I really do feel so sorry . . .


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> [email protected]@dy heck . . . I had everything crossed for them finding your handles. How absolutely sickening. How this can happen, with tracking every step of the way, is beyond belief. I really do feel so sorry . . .


Yep. Hi DPD yes take this box from here to here please. Simple. Clearly not simple enough. I'm just waiting for Mr Hauck to return from his hols to confirm that they definitely don't have it (his last correspondence was a little confusing) and then we can go from there. Batches of ten next time, never put all of my eggs in one basket!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Well, I thought the Oscar was big!










The new element will be here tomorrow so going to make sure that's the last thing to do so I can give them a test side by side.

I'm hoping to switch steam arms also as the Mac arm only has forward and back movement. Need to try it first so see how I get on with it.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks great on the counter top. Hope the element does the trick, looking forward to seeing her up and running.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

lake_m said:


> Looks great on the counter top. Hope the element does the trick, looking forward to seeing her up and running.


It does. The Oscar will be going probably to keep other half happy. I was worries about the weight, but I used to have a big fish tank in there so it should be ok


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> Well, I thought the Oscar was big!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite a family you have there. That sucks about the tamper handles, how can they just say to you they don't know where they are? Do you get any compensation?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Lozzer87 said:


> Quite a family you have there. That sucks about the tamper handles, how can they just say to you they don't know where they are? Do you get any compensation?


I can claim, but it won't be for the full value unfortunately. No doubt they will have some clause that says they don't cover tanker handles.

Yes it's crazy how a large box can just disappear. Especially if they know the last place it was scanned. They are useless, always have been and I should've trusted my instincts and not used them. Live and learn.


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> I can claim, but it won't be for the full value unfortunately. No doubt they will have some clause that says they don't cover tanker handles.
> 
> Yes it's crazy how a large box can just disappear. Especially if they know the last place it was scanned. They are useless, always have been and I should've trusted my instincts and not used them. Live and learn.


Yeh be interesting to know what they cover to be honest because they never seem to cover anything that goes missing no matter what the item.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Lozzer87 said:


> Yeh be interesting to know what they cover to be honest because they never seem to cover anything that goes missing no matter what the item.


Definitely never using them again I know that much. Royal Mail have always delivered no matter where I've sent the parcel, so for that bit extra it's definitely worth paying in the long run.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

@joeydirt - all you need is a till and one of @MildredM's apron's - leave the front door open and this time next year you'll be a millionaire!


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> Definitely never using them again I know that much. Royal Mail have always delivered no matter where I've sent the parcel, so for that bit extra it's definitely worth paying in the long run.


Yeh and if anything goes wrong when I use royal mail my Mrs works for them so I just moan at her


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Lozzer87 said:


> Yeh and if anything goes wrong when I use royal mail my Mrs works for them so I just moan at her


Ah cool, next time they lose a parcel, I'll be in touch


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Jacko112 said:


> @joeydirt - all you need is a till and one of @MildredM's apron's - leave the front door open and this time next year you'll be a millionaire!


I'd just drink the profits if I was home all day haha


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> Ah cool, next time they lose a parcel, I'll be in touch


Absolutely


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> Haha unfortunately I'm going to need the wood to replace an order that has been lost.
> 
> 50 tamper handles that went to Austria, DPD have lost them. Had an email last night from them saying they are giving up looking for them.
> 
> So I urge anyone using/about to use DPD. Please don't!!!


Whaaat? Omg they really suck


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Jacko112 said:


> @joeydirt - all you need is a till and one of @MildredM's apron's - leave the front door open and this time next year you'll be a millionaire!


Hold on a minute, no one is getting in one of my aprons


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Perhaps you're his table waitress then @MildredM?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Jacko112 said:


> Perhaps you're his table waitress then @MildredM?


You seem keen to get me working


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Stanic said:


> Whaaat? Omg they really suck


They bloody do. Shouldn't be allowed to trade, and I thought this even before they lost my parcel.


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> They bloody do. Shouldn't be allowed to trade, and I thought this even before they lost my parcel.


What amazes me is how many couriers actually get away with it. There doesn't seem to be too many really reliable companies. I mean it's bad enough that they end up either losing or smashing most parcels but the fact that they take absolute zero responsibility for it is what's annoying.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Lozzer87 said:


> What amazes me is how many couriers actually get away with it. There doesn't seem to be too many really reliable companies. I mean it's bad enough that they end up either losing or smashing most parcels but the fact that they take absolute zero responsibility for it is what's annoying.


It's disgusting really. Mrs Dirt was discussing it and she said they work to different regs or something like that. I don't know all the facts to be fair. All I do know is I googled best couriers 2018 and DPD were near the bottom of the list


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> It's disgusting really. Mrs Dirt was discussing it and she said they work to different regs or something like that. I don't know all the facts to be fair. All I do know is I googled best couriers 2018 and DPD were near the bottom of the list


They are not the greatest unfortunately.

Anyway, enough of rubbish couriers, the Mac is looking ace  Hopefully once the element is sorted it will be running smoothly. What are you planning on doing with the Oscar?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Lozzer87 said:


> They are not the greatest unfortunately.
> 
> Anyway, enough of rubbish couriers, the Mac is looking ace  Hopefully once the element is sorted it will be running smoothly. What are you planning on doing with the Oscar?


Posting a new thread called "so...I'm selling another Nova Scotianelli" or similar.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Hasi said:


> Posting a new thread called "so...I'm selling another Nova Scotianelli" or similar.


Would it run on Maple Syrup btw?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Lozzer87 said:


> They are not the greatest unfortunately.
> 
> Anyway, enough of rubbish couriers, the Mac is looking ace  Hopefully once the element is sorted it will be running smoothly. What are you planning on doing with the Oscar?


I'm not sure yet. I actually have two of them now so I guess refurb the new Oscar I've got and decide from there.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> Would it run on Maple Syrup btw?


Erm...... I'd give it a try, but it costs a fortune over here


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Erm...... I'd give it a try, but it costs a fortune over here


Maybe order another heat element straight away... 

Other than that, one cannot have enough coffee machines. Stupid enough, aren't we progrgammed to hunt and gather?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> Maybe order another heat element straight away...
> 
> Other than that, one cannot have enough coffee machines. Stupid enough, aren't we progrgammed to hunt and gather?


I think we are. I'm going to be hunting/gathering boards soon


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

DPD strike again....










This isn't my house. So my element is somewhere near a strangers bench


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

oooh free shed! if your element is in it then it seems reasonable


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> DPD strike again....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck getting it back.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> DPD strike again....
> 
> This isn't my house. So my element is somewhere near a strangers bench


This is DPD genius.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Do you have an ex-GF working there, maybe?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> Do you have an ex-GF working there, maybe?


Best thing was I was online sorting out my other complaint whilst tracking this delivery. They are totally incompetent.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

It is so easy to blame an individual courier company but if it was possible to be in the know of the background of the drivers I am sure you will find many are not indigenous to the UK.

We have experienced missed deliveries and at the time quoted days either side of it either or both of us have been in, on one occasion an Email stated the parcel was left in the greenhouse, we don't have one.

On a larger scale we were ready to mass fill the footings for our house and duly ordered the concrete, the initial delivery time came and went and yet their office said he left on time, the office would not deliver the second load until we took delivery of the first !!!....... The crux of the matter was the driver was foreign, could not speak English and got lost, the office got in touch with his daughter who acted as a translator, it put our job back a couple of hours and we ended up finishing in the dark, the company made good the inconvenience with a 'complimentary' six cube for the garage base.

More delivery drivers are sharp and abrupt than those willing to be sociable.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

xpresso said:


> It is so easy to blame an individual courier company but if it was possible to be in the know of the background of the drivers I am sure you will find many are not indigenous to the UK.
> 
> We have experienced missed deliveries and at the time quoted days either side of it either or both of us have been in, on one occasion an Email stated the parcel was left in the greenhouse, we don't have one.
> 
> ...


DPD give you names and pictures of the drivers. This was a young lad who clearly didn't give a f**k and just couldn't be arsed to find the house. A lot of them know that they have to either walk down the 90yd lane, or reverse their van down (no turning point at bottom) hence we get a lot of "we weren't home" parcels and other excuses. I've even chased a driver round the village to preempt the failure to deliver. They are utter crap.

Anyway... they are meant to be sorting it by tonight haha. Oooooookk then


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

un-efking-believable!

revenge for your insta post maybe?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Stanic said:


> un-efking-believable!
> 
> revenge for your insta post maybe?


Hah yes maybe. Doesn't explain all the previous failures


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Well the stars are shining down on me today. Element arrived. A neighbour found it in their back yard and knew who I was so dropped it down. Parcel chucked one side of the garden and delivery ticket blowing about down the other side!

So the project can continue!! DPD however...... I'm not finished with them


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

joey24dirt said:


> Well the stars are shining down on me today. Element arrived. A neighbour found it in their back yard and knew who I was so dropped it down. Parcel chucked one side of the garden and delivery ticket blowing about down the other side!
> 
> So the project can continue!! DPD however...... I'm not finished with them


Is there a local shop or pub that you can make an arrangement with for receiving parcels etc?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Is there a local shop or pub that you can make an arrangement with for receiving parcels etc?


There is in the next town. The point is I shouldn't have to. They are paid to deliver to the correct address and 80% of the time something goes wrong. Really puts me off ordering from companies who use them, which is a lot of the big roasters unfortunately.

It's worse when you're home and they say you aren't. They make no effort whatsoever to try and deliver simply because they can't step out of the van and land on our front door.


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> There is in the next town. The point is I shouldn't have to. They are paid to deliver to the correct address and 80% of the time something goes wrong. Really puts me off ordering from companies who use them, which is a lot of the big roasters unfortunately.
> 
> It's worse when you're home and they say you aren't. They make no effort whatsoever to try and deliver simply because they can't step out of the van and land on our front door.


I share your pain on this one, had the "we tried delivering but no one was in" when I've been at home quite a few times.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Lozzer87 said:


> I share your pain on this one, had the "we tried delivering but no one was in" when I've been at home quite a few times.


They are a joke and I'd happily see them go out of business.

I've just found out that dpd-local and dpd-local-online are two separate companies though. Split the company up into small departments. Bounce around complaining customers until they are fed up, then hope they forget and they get away with it.


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> They are a joke and I'd happily see them go out of business.
> 
> I've just found out that dpd-local and dpd-local-online are two separate companies though. Split the company up into small departments. Bounce around complaining customers until they are fed up, then hope they forget and they get away with it.


Yeh they don't give a monkeys. Unfortunately most people do just give up pursuing the issue.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Lozzer87 said:


> Yeh they don't give a monkeys. Unfortunately most people do just give up pursuing the issue.


Not this one (well for now anyway)

Anyway. Back to the machine. New element is in. I had to modify it slightly. The extra length meant to was hitting the opposite end of the boiler before it would seal, and also the connection posts have gone from M3 up to M4, so I had to adjust the links. Just waiting for the kids to settle then I can switch on to test.


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> Not this one (well for now anyway)
> 
> Anyway. Back to the machine. New element is in. I had to modify it slightly. The extra length meant to was hitting the opposite end of the boiler before it would seal, and also the connection posts have gone from M3 up to M4, so I had to adjust the links. Just waiting for the kids to settle then I can switch on to test.


Fingers crossed


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

So, did you bend the element a bit?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

I bet he turned a wooden seal...


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> Is there a local shop or pub that you can make an arrangement with for receiving parcels etc?


I suspect this is the way to go and that the courier company would prefer, one simple drop off (Perhaps), but not everyone is within an easy distance of drop off points, although some smaller shops are offering being drop off and collection points.

Jon.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Not this one (well for now anyway)
> 
> Anyway. Back to the machine. New element is in. I had to modify it slightly. The extra length meant to was hitting the opposite end of the boiler before it would seal, and also the connection posts have gone from M3 up to M4, so I had to adjust the links. Just waiting for the kids to settle then I can switch on to test.


Come on 'J' I'm bl&&dy waiting, can't go to bed without knowing................ OR are the kids playing up anticipating some entertainment.....

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

xpresso said:


> Come on 'J' I'm bl&&dy waiting, can't go to bed without knowing................ OR are the kids playing up anticipating some entertainment.....
> 
> Jon.


Sorry Jon, Ozark season 2 is out so it's an episode of that before I do owt


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Stanic said:


> So, did you bend the element a bit?


Yeah I did. Pointed it up some more to where it bowls out on the boiler. Seems ok. I'm about to switch on and fill her up.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Well,,, the electrics didn't pop  just primed it all up and letting it get to temp. See you in half an hour


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Anti-vac just let the rest of the air out so hopefully the gauges will start to climb. Not sure which is which to be honest. Top one reads 2.5bar max so I gather steam and the bottom 15bar do brew pressure.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

sounds good


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

My steam pressure has settled at just over 1bar. Not really sure what I want to be at but I gather I can adjust with the sirai pressure switch.

Going to bung a blind basket in and see what pressure I get before the opv kicks in.

Edit - opv opens around 9bar. Time to run a shot maybe!?

Only leak I have found it from the drain pipe. I haven't got the jubilee clip yet so that will be it sorted after that.

Annoyingly though my NS portafilters are proving too tight for the blue group seal, so I may have to return to the original seals for now if I want to use my fancy pants handles.


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Come on Joey, we're on tenterhooks here! Pull a shot!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

mctrials23 said:


> Come on Joey, we're on tenterhooks here! Pull a shot!


I did and it was terrible haha. I need to loosen the grind and then pull it manually to get my time/weight sorted. After that I should be able to set the program so it's somewhere near. I got distracted though and remembered I had woodturning to do


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Yea!!

Bring it on!


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

Nice work! and thanks for reminding me about ozark season 2


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

cloughy said:


> Nice work! and thanks for reminding me about ozark season 2


How good is Ozark?!?!

Ok so slackened off the grind. Just pulled a manual shot to weight for now as the volumetrics are way out for what I want. I think it pulled 10-11g on the double cup button!!

Nice shot though. Steaming is awful as you literally have no room to get in, so I'm going to put the Oscar back to it's original steam knob and switch the modified valve onto the Mac. I'll also leave off the apron that's under the switches as it just gets in the way.

Apart from that I'm happy. No leaks which is a bonus and everything working as it should. Just need to learn how to fine tune it

Oh and plumbing in. Actually there's a thought. I wonder if because I'm ruining from a bottle it's not performing as well as it would with mains water pressure? I'm not an expert, but a lot of you are. So what's the deal? Do I need water pressure for peak performance?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It's a vibratory pump right?

In which case the short answer is no, probably not, although my VBM I converted to run from a bottle had a lower flow rate than expected even though the pump specs said nothing about needing mains pressure...

Long story short I replaced the pump with an Ulka and its been fine ever since.

Edit: I would also assume you can change the volumetrics


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Dylan said:


> It's a vibratory pump right?
> 
> In which case the short answer is no, probably not, although my VBM I converted to run from a bottle had a lower flow rate than expected even though the pump specs said nothing about needing mains pressure...
> 
> ...


It's a rotary pump on this machine. It can all be adjusted, I just wanted to make sure that mains pressure would or wouldn't make a difference before I adjust. Once this is sorted I can then move into the other Oscar


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Ah cool, I'm not so sure then, I think it depends on the pump...

@DavecUK will know

I'm intrigued as to what you find with the Oscar! Glad I get to read about it ?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Dylan said:


> Ah cool, I'm not so sure then, I think it depends on the pump...
> 
> @DavecUK will know
> 
> I'm intrigued as to what you find with the Oscar! Glad I get to read about it


Yeah I'm looking forward to a quiet spell so I can get into the box and see what's going on.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Well I've stole the steam arm from my original Oscar. Can't beat having all that movement.










The apron panel won't fit back on now but I'm not too fussed. Opens the machine up a bit more










Now that's done I'm off to work on my other thread. Digging footings for retainer


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

joey24dirt said:


> It's a rotary pump on this machine. It can all be adjusted, I just wanted to make sure that mains pressure would or wouldn't make a difference before I adjust. Once this is sorted I can then move into the other Oscar


If it's a Vibe pump mains pressure won't make a difference, although it's always good to fit a pressure reducer if the mains pressure is very high. The Vibe pumps are also self priming, so no worries about drawing from a bottle either.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> If it's a Vibe pump mains pressure won't make a difference, although it's always good to fit a pressure reducer if the mains pressure is very high. The Vibe pumps are also self priming, so no worries about drawing from a bottle either.


Thanks Dave. It's a rotary pump on this. It's managed ok to draw from a bottle, I just wasn't sure if it needed a kick up the arse from the mains


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

joey24dirt said:


> Thanks Dave. It's a rotary pump on this. It's managed ok to draw from a bottle, I just wasn't sure if it needed a kick up the arse from the mains


All the rotarys are capable of drawing from a bottle, the old specs used to put them capable of drawing up to 6 feet!....I think a bottle on the countertop is best. With a Rotary I would be using a pressure reducer to bring the mains pressure down to 2-2.5 bar ideally. In this way the pump has the correct differential pressure to operate well.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Who started badmouthing DPD in the first place?! Now I'm hung by the tongue... they delivered my parcel straight to a pick-up location, despite Mrs. Hasi being home by that time







never happened before.

They surely think it's more efficient than showing on site... and also beneficial for the pick-up store that sells other stuff (fishing gear in my case







), but while you're there why not make a purchase? Come on...


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> Who started badmouthing DPD in the first place?! Now I'm hung by the tongue... they delivered my parcel straight to a pick-up location, despite Mrs. Hasi being home by that time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha international failures. You wouldn't mind if they just said "look, I'm taking it straight to the parcel shop" then you would know to not be bothered to wait in.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> All the rotarys are capable of drawing from a bottle, the old specs used to put them capable of drawing up to 6 feet!....I think a bottle on the countertop is best. With a Rotary I would be using a pressure reducer to bring the mains pressure down to 2-2.5 bar ideally. In this way the pump has the correct differential pressure to operate well.


Spot on. I'll see about getting one if they don't cost too much. Need to get the pipework sorted for it first mind


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Had a go with programming the buttons earlier. Only done the first one so far. Dead easy to be honest. Set up as normal with coffee in pf, cup on scales that sort of routine. Hold the stop button and then press the button you want to set. Release buttons. Run the shot to desired weight and then hit the stop again...done.

I know it will vary slightly but as long as it's close enough, I'm not likely to be able to taste any difference.


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

That's a pretty handy feature!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

_shakeyjake_ said:


> That's a pretty handy feature!


Haha what's that, me having a crappy palette ?! 

But yeah, along with the E8 I can forget about the scales for a while at least and just keep checking every now and then that I'm around where I need to be. That's the plan anyway


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Had a go with programming the buttons earlier. Only done the first one so far. Dead easy to be honest. Set up as normal with coffee in pf, cup on scales that sort of routine. Hold the stop button and then press the button you want to set. Release buttons. Run the shot to desired weight and then hit the stop again...done.
> 
> I know it will vary slightly but as long as it's close enough, I'm not likely to be able to taste any difference.


Welcome to the world of volumetrics!! Both a blessing and a curse.

I keep one button programmed to run forever (manual stop) so that I can be super accurate with the scales when feeling geeky.

When I'm feeling lazy, I've got one set to 42g (or thereabouts) and let that run whilst steaming at the same time. Particularly handy when dealing with multiple orders or distracted with pesky kids


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

lake_m said:


> Welcome to the world of volumetrics!! Both a blessing and a curse.
> 
> I keep one button programmed to run forever (manual stop) so that I can be super accurate with the scales when feeling geeky.
> 
> When I'm feeling lazy, I've got one set to 42g (or thereabouts) and let that run whilst steaming at the same time. Particularly handy when dealing with multiple orders or distracted with pesky kids


Haha yes. This is the reason I think I'm going to like it. It gets too much sometimes with the scales.

Next job is to get it hooked up properly to the water. Mrs Dirt likes it, as it's much quieter than the Oscar when in use. So there's a big win.

The only thing that bugs me is the steam arm still. It's pretty close to the portafilter when locked in so I may have to swap sides with the water. Or reposition it on the counter top.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> Haha yes. This is the reason I think I'm going to like it. It gets too much sometimes with the scales.
> 
> Next job is to get it hooked up properly to the water. Mrs Dirt likes it, as it's much quieter than the Oscar when in use. So there's a big win.
> 
> The only thing that bugs me is the steam arm still. It's pretty close to the portafilter when locked in so I may have to swap sides with the water. Or reposition it on the counter top.


If you can be arsed, you can swap out the steam arm for a plain Appia arm (think it's the Appia anyway) which has a 360 degree swivel. You're right though, the fittings are the same left and right so you could relocate the steam over to the other side, if you can repipe the fittings accordingly. And bend the arms the right way after.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> If you can be arsed, you can swap out the steam arm for a plain Appia arm (think it's the Appia anyway) which has a 360 degree swivel. You're right though, the fittings are the same left and right so you could relocate the steam over to the other side, if you can repipe the fittings accordingly. And bend the arms the right way after.


That's what I had on my Oscar so I've put it on this. Even with full rotation of the arm space is still a little tight. I'm up against a wall too, so that's not helping. I'm having a mooch around with it now anyway to see how it works out.

Your pf head is in the post too


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> That's what I had on my Oscar so I've put it on this. Even with full rotation of the arm space is still a little tight. I'm up against a wall too, so that's not helping. I'm having a mooch around with it now anyway to see how it works out.
> 
> Your pf head is in the post too


1. I'll shut up then









2. RAD


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> 1. I'll shut up then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

What's the odds Joey? It just couldn't be could it! 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-oxfordshire-45418734


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

********** said:


> What's the odds Joey? It just couldn't be could it!
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-oxfordshire-45418734


Holy crap! Hope everyone was ok.....and none of my parcels were in it!


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hopefully just maybe, your parcels were in there and some kind soul will forward them to there final destination or failing that if they can be arsed to find you return them home ... umm what's the chances of either happening?



joey24dirt said:


> Holy crap! Hope everyone was ok.....and none of my parcels were in it!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

********** said:


> Hopefully just maybe, your parcels were in there and some kind soul will forward them to there final destination or failing that if they can be arsed to find you return them home ... umm what's the chances of either happening?


Slim and none


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

fingers crossed!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Bloody hell. Another late night, but we're in. Main fed now. Bit of a sketchy setup but the main thing is the feed pipe is in. I can revise at a later date if needed. Didn't do the drain though so that's just going into a 5 litre tub for now (probably until we get a new kitchen)

Bed for me then. Fingers crossed no leaks


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

joey24dirt said:


> Fingers crossed no leaks


Where's the fun in that?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Dylan said:


> Where's the fun in that?


Haha thanks mate. Luckily the kitchen was dry this morning. Definitely made a difference being plumbed in. Sitting at 5 bar when idle so I'll need to gag it back a bit


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

Managed many good shots with it yet Joey?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Lozzer87 said:


> Managed many good shots with it yet Joey?


Nothing spectacular but there's definitely more substance to what I have made.

I've just picked up a pressure reducer so I'll get it lashed on later tonight once the nippers are asleep. Hopefully that will help create a tasty shot.

So far though, it's been a pleasure to use this machine. Hopefully a little bit easier for Mrs Dirt to start using it too.


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

Nice one. Sounds like it's all coming together pretty nicely


----------



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Nothing spectacular but there's definitely more substance to what I have made.
> 
> I've just picked up a pressure reducer so I'll get it lashed on later tonight once the nippers are asleep. Hopefully that will help create a tasty shot.
> 
> So far though, it's been a pleasure to use this machine. Hopefully a little bit easier for Mrs Dirt to start using it too.


What pressure reducer did you go for in the end? I'm sitting pretty high here (never less than 4, sometimes 5) and not sure what to get.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jymbob said:


> What pressure reducer did you go for in the end? I'm sitting pretty high here (never less than 4, sometimes 5) and not sure what to get.


Erm I got one from screwfix for about £25. It came with a gauge. I haven't fit it yet but I will tonight. Not sure how good it is though. It can either fit 22mm or 15mm pipework.


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Erm I got one from screwfix for about £25. It came with a gauge. I haven't fit it yet but I will tonight. Not sure how good it is though. It can either fit 22mm or 15mm pipework.


I was looking at that same one today. Apparently the reducers are a bit rubbish. Got to tighten it up A LOT for it to seal properly. One chap suggested getting a some ¾ x 15mm adapters to do it properly or easily.

Edit: was it this one?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

_shakeyjake_ said:


> I was looking at that same one today. Apparently the reducers are a bit rubbish. Got to tighten it up A LOT for it to seal properly. One chap suggested getting a some ¾ x 15mm adapters to do it properly or easily.
> 
> Edit: was it this one?


Exactly what I've got lol. Perks of having a plumber for a brother. Reduced down to the plastic push fit 15mm. I'll hopefully give it a go. I'm looking for 2.5bar and it's preset to 3 bar. So if it doesn't adjust at least it's closer than 5bar


----------



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Exactly what I've got lol. Perks of having a plumber for a brother. Reduced down to the plastic push fit 15mm. I'll hopefully give it a go. I'm looking for 2.5bar and it's preset to 3 bar. So if it doesn't adjust at least it's closer than 5bar


Good, that's the one I was looking at too!  What with pipe extensions, filters and adaptors it's already pipe city behind the kickboards, so a few more connectors won't be an issue.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jymbob said:


> Good, that's the one I was looking at too!  What with pipe extensions, filters and adaptors it's already pipe city behind the kickboards, so a few more connectors won't be an issue.


My set up is very messy. I may convert it to the gray upvc pipework that you glue together. I use loads of it at work so should have enough to set up the machine with the right fittings.

I know it works also as my fish tank has the filtration piped up using these 

So the next question is....

Does anyone want to buy a black Oscar?!


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

How are you finding your new set up at the mo Joey? How are you finding the machine since it has been plumbed in?


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Would love to see a vid to see it all in action! Cheers and Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Lozzer87 said:


> How are you finding your new set up at the mo Joey? How are you finding the machine since it has been plumbed in?


So far yeah I'm in love hehe. The volumetric are a dream. I need to fit the regulator though to drop the pressure a bit to see what that's does. Are you plumbed with yours?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Banjoman said:


> Would love to see a vid to see it all in action! Cheers and Happy Sunday everyone


I'll try and get one later today  happy Sunday too


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> So far yeah I'm in love hehe. The volumetric are a dream. I need to fit the regulator though to drop the pressure a bit to see what that's does. Are you plumbed with yours?


No my rocket doesn't have the option to be plumbed in, unless there is a way of converting it somehow. I'm sure someone on here could tell me.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Lozzer87 said:


> No my rocket doesn't have the option to be plumbed in, unless there is a way of converting it somehow. I'm sure someone on here could tell me.


Ah ok. It's great not having to think about filling the tank. The main thing I like is the pump. Having a rotary is so quiet compared to vibe pump. Mean that late coffee when kids are sleeping is even less likely to disturb them.


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> Ah ok. It's great not having to think about filling the tank. The main thing I like is the pump. Having a rotary is so quiet compared to vibe pump. Mean that late coffee when kids are sleeping is even less likely to disturb them.


Yeh the noise can be a bit much sometimes.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

You can definitely connect a vibe pump to mains - my VBM was originally a plumbed machine with a vibe pump. You don't get line pressure pre-infusion from it as it cant pass through the pump when its off, so the only advantage is not having to fill the tank.

This manual for a fluid-o-tech for example says the inlet pressure should be no higher than 2 bar: https://www.fluidotech.it/site/assets/files/1331/mono-solenoid-pump-manual-1.pdf


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Ah ok. It's great not having to think about filling the tank. The main thing I like is the pump. Having a rotary is so quiet compared to vibe pump. Mean that late coffee when kids are sleeping is even less likely to disturb them.


'J' Surely the electro mechanical tones should form a means of pacifying the bairns and absence of it may have an adverse effect.......... too quiet







.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

xpresso said:


> 'J' Surely the electro mechanical tones should form a means of pacifying the bairns and absence of it may have an adverse effect.......... too quiet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was never the kids who complained


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> It was never the kids who complained


ahahhahaaaaa...!!

same here.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Got the pressure reg installed. Running at about 2.5bar now so hopefully have a play about with that when I get chance. Bloody gauge is leaking though so I'll have to strip it back off and add more ptfe.

Won't get time to do a video tonight for those interested. Hopefully tomorrow I can get something.


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

No rush with the vid - you're a busy man Joey! Hope the gauge ptfe stuff is successful.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Banjoman said:


> No rush with the vid - you're a busy man Joey! Hope the gauge ptfe stuff is successful.


Yeah it did. No more leaks. I noticed though this morning the pressure had settled at 4 bar so I've had to tweak it back down. Strangely I noticed from the amount of liquid in the cup after pulling the shot. The pressure going into the pump definitely is affecting what's coming out of the pump.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Good to know!

Or maybe it's just your machine ...and/or tweaks you done to it


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> Good to know!
> 
> Or maybe it's just your machine ...and/or tweaks you done to it


Yeah your likely to be right. That screw on the bottom of the pump was loose so no doubt that will need setting up again.

I guess start with the pressure coming in and then work from there.

Out of interest, has anyone had much to do with those sarai pressure stats? Just wondered what the benefits to having them was?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

joey24dirt said:


> Yeah your likely to be right. That screw on the bottom of the pump was loose so no doubt that will need setting up again.
> 
> I guess start with the pressure coming in and then work from there.
> 
> Out of interest, has anyone had much to do with those sarai pressure stats? Just wondered what the benefits to having them was?


All the pstats do the same job more or less - I had to replace the one in mine as it wasn't closing (or opening, one of them!) as the pressure built, the safety valve blew a few times before I figured this out - that takes you quite by surprise I'll tell ya.

Anyway, long story short, when I can to replacing DaveC recommended a Sirai if it would fit (they are like 2-3x the size of other pstats), as they are dead simple and last ages.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

That's what's on this new machine. Looks to be adjustable so I guess that would control the steam pressure?

Hah my old Oscar blew a safety valve. Definitely makes you jump haha


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yea, exactly. Mine is a HX so I have it set as low as possible, I then eject steam until the pstat clicks in, wait for it to get almost to the top of its range and then steam whilst the element is still working.

If I have it set higher the temperature is unmanageable, but the steam pressure is too low if I dont do the above.

If yours is a DB then the highest safe range should produce the driest steam I believe.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

This Mac is also a HX machine. It's steaming well so I'll likely just leave it as is


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Ah cool, my theory of these machines that are ex-commercial is that they like to be used constantly, and the HX is pretty much designed that way. I have an Eric's in mine and it requires a full flush of the HX to bring it down to temp, otherwise you are pulling a shot at 98-99c if you just flush until it stops spitting. It's why I have the pstat as low as possible, to slow down the thermo loop as much as poss.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Dylan said:


> Ah cool, my theory of these machines that are ex-commercial is that they like to be used constantly, and the HX is pretty much designed that way. I have an Eric's in mine and it requires a full flush of the HX to bring it down to temp, otherwise you are pulling a shot at 98-99c if you just flush until it stops spitting. It's why I have the pstat as low as possible, to slow down the thermo loop as much as poss.


I get a little bit of that in this machine so I just hit the button for a few seconds..... sorted. I need to have a get together of a load of people so I can stretch its legs a bit 

In other news. I've swapped my Oscar into your oscars casing so it can be sold as original refurbished. Had a little look at the one you sent over. What's that random switch for ?! Haha


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> What's that random switch for ?! Haha


Careful it's not a self destruct 'J'.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

xpresso said:


> Careful it's not a self destruct 'J'.
> 
> Jon.


I'm going to be very careful when switching it. I may even buy one of those remote switcheronerers just so I can do it from distance.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I need to have a get together of a load of people so I can stretch its legs a bit


In the Interwebz our world appears particularly small... but unfortunately it is not. Why can't we all just be neighbours?


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

In Redcar and Marske they have a saying and it's rearrange this well known phrase or saying 'Off P%SS'...... all in good faith and commensurate with the time of night .... E'h 'J'.....

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

xpresso said:


> In Redcar and Marske they have a saying and it's rearrange this well known phrase or saying 'Off P%SS'...... all in good faith and commensurate with the time of night .... E'h 'J'.....
> 
> Jon.


Almost right Jon. It's usually "do you live round here? No? Well then [email protected]£k off"

Guisbrough is the worst for that kind of attitude though. Nearly had a beating a few times when drinking in my youth over there


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Almost right Jon. It's usually "do you live round here? No? Well then [email protected]£k off"


That's fighting talk where I come from .............. but e'h up I can run faster than you............ jon.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

xpresso said:


> That's fighting talk where I come from .............. but e'h up I can run faster than you............ jon.


Honestly. I'm the most laid back person so all this is just bravado from me  stop distracting me anyway I'm trying to make a god shot video


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Honestly. I'm the most laid back person so all this is just bravado from me  stop distracting me anyway I'm trying to make a god shot video


Methinks that'll be a first for the forum...... not the video ..... the 'God Shot' !!!... Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

The video before this was better, but I forgot to have the flash on so you can't see much.


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Nice pour through that naked pf too!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Banjoman said:


> Nice pour through that naked pf too!


Still needs a few tweaks but not bad


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice one Joey.









Does the machine have built in electronic pre-infusion? Noticed the pour started almost straight away the pump came on.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

lake_m said:


> Nice one Joey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I don't think it does. It does come through fairly sharpish doesn't it. Could go slightly finer and reduce pump pressure maybe? I still need to set that up so it could be that I'm way off


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Unless you are able to measure the temp of the brew water, it would be my suspicion that pulling coffee shortly after the spitting stop like that will result in a shot pulled at 98-99c.

I don't suppose you could fit a group head temp probe to your machine, but for a large boiler HX designed to be in constant use in a commercial environment it is very likely to have a termosyphon which holds a lot of very hot water.

The golden rule with any coffee making is 'if it tastes good, don't worry too much' - but its worth being aware of this as it can explain over extracted tastes in the coffee.

This is a thread I made on the subject with my machine a while back. I'm just going to drop an overdue reply to the thread to address some of the points raised.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Dylan said:


> Unless you are able to measure the temp of the brew water, it would be my suspicion that pulling coffee shortly after the spitting stop like that will result in a shot pulled at 98-99c.
> 
> I don't suppose you could fit a group head temp probe to your machine, but for a large boiler HX designed to be in constant use in a commercial environment it is very likely to have a termosyphon which holds a lot of very hot water.
> 
> ...


I'll take a look when you comment. Saves me searching hehe. Would a thermosyphon be completely concealed? As I'm not sure if it has one or not.

Either way though, like you say, if it tastes good then don't worry  I'm interested to reduce the pump pressure though to see what the results are.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

If it's a HX it has a thermosyphon, its how they work.

So whilst the pump is idle the only active part of the loop is the left hand part of this image:










The hottest part of the loop is the HX itself inside the boiler, as this is hotter than the rest of the loop that passes through the group this causes circulation. This hot water passes through the group heating it's thermal mass, so when the machine is in constant use this thermal mass helps balance new cold water from the HX. However when it is only used occasionally the whole system gets near the temperature of the HX itself, which is way too hot.

Consumer class HX machines employ various measures (like a gicleur (little disc with hole)) to slow the TS loop, or have longer pipework allowing for greater cooling of the water to maintain the right temperature at the group (and perhaps other methods too). Older machines based on commercial type designs don't tend to manage their temperature as well.

Having said all of this, you machine might have really good temperature management, its hard to tell of course without taking a measurement.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

There are self-adhesive temp indicator strips you can put on the group head. They're rather cheap and imho worthwhile getting one.

Or self-adhesive thermocouples to connect to a reader or PID...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Hasi said:


> There are self-adhesive temp indicator strips you can put on the group head. They're rather cheap and imho worthwhile getting one.
> 
> Or self-adhesive thermocouples to connect to a reader or PID...


I guess they might help you develop a routine, but they wont give you any real indication of the brew water temperature.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Joey - if you wanted to delve into what temperatures your machine is putting out there are ways to do so.

If you remove the shower screen and dispersion plate and then stick a k-type termocouple into the group you will get a pretty good reading from here. You obviously cant do this whilst making coffee but it may help you understand the machine.

Alternatively as you are so handy, you might be able to knock up some kind of PF with a temp probe that can be placed over the coffee puck.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Dylan said:


> I guess they might help you develop a routine, but they wont give you any real indication of the brew water temperature.


Yep, a possible routine would be: measure water temp directly at outlet (shower screen) with something quick, eg. an IR thermometer (usually the ones you use with your child are capable of measuring up to 100C) and compare with strip. Repeat a couple times in a couple different stages of heating up your machine to get an idea of what the strip tells you. Then mark your optimum temp with a pen/marker (or simply remember).


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I use one of these to set up the La Spaz. Cheap but quick and accurate (at least the one I have is). Use a spouted portafilter without the basket, up through the spout and pack the outlet with rubber or cardboard (anything) to mimic a slow pour, then just watch the screen as it happens in real time. Dead easy.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TM-902C-Digital-LCD-K-Type-Thermometer-Meter-Single-Input-Thermocouple-Probe/292609620180?hash=item4420e478d4:g:t3QAAOSw1SJbl2w7


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Well I can't not look into it now can I haha. Erm I do have s multimeter with temp probe so I could maybe use that so start investigating. Looks like a long night of YouTube then


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

It's the K type thermocouple you want. Some Flukes / multimeters have the socket for it


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

lake_m said:


> It's the K type thermocouple you want. Some Flukes / multimeters have the socket for it


Yeah that's what I've got (multimeter) but not sure if it's k type. I think it's just a soldered end and a small tip.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Yeah that's what I've got (multimeter) but not sure if it's k type. I think it's just a soldered end and a small tip.


That's all they look like 'J', better upmarket ones are built a little better, test it some hot water balanced against your milk thermometer. Nowt to lose Laddie.....

Summat like these ...........................

https://www.amazon.co.uk/slp/k-type-thermocouple/pak2sdk95qky69y

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

What does the k stand for? Anyway yeah I've got one so I can have a look at temp.

Just made a brew and thought "hmm bit hot that like"

paranoia has set in


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

joey24dirt said:


> What does the k stand for?


Just a letter designation I think, the various types have different alloy makeups.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> "hmm bit hot that like"


Love it! LOL!!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

lake_m said:


> Love it! LOL!!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

When adjusting pump pressure am I using a blind basket to do this, then taking readings from the gauge?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> When adjusting pump pressure am I using a blind basket to do this, then taking readings from the gauge?


I did that to get an initial setting and worked from there during a couple shots. Is yours accessible when the machine is on?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> I did that to get an initial setting and worked from there during a couple shots. Is yours accessible when the machine is on?


Sort of lol.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Sort of lol.


On my Rocket adjustment takes place underneath base plate - a bit fiddly with a wrench but it doesn't take much twisting


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> On my Rocket adjustment takes place underneath base plate - a bit fiddly with a wrench but it doesn't take much twisting


Yes I've watched the video of them adjusting that. To get to mine it's under the drip tray. I'll have to check to see if it can be accessed from under the machine.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Brought the pump pressure down to about 8bar. Ground slightly finer and ran at that. Much better looking pour. Taste wise unsure yet as I didn't have time to do another one. My little lad enjoyed pressing the buttons though and making his first cup of coffee


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Brought the pump pressure down to about 8bar. Ground slightly finer and ran at that. Much better looking pour. Taste wise unsure yet as I didn't have time to do another one. My little lad enjoyed pressing the buttons though and making his first cup of coffee


Can't teach em early enough 

Let us know how the little one likes the new pressure settings


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> Can't teach em early enough
> 
> Let us know how the little one likes the new pressure settings


He liked it that much, he kept pressing the brew buttons  much to the disapproval of daddy haha


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> He liked it that much, he kept pressing the brew buttons  much to the disapproval of daddy haha


and taste-wise? much to the disapproval of daddy?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Hasi said:


> and taste-wise? much to the disapproval of daddy?


Did daddy get a quadruple espresso all poured through the same puck?


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Did daddy get a quadruple espresso all poured through the same puck?


Probably, Daddies re-cycling and being economical rubbing off







.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> and taste-wise? much to the disapproval of daddy?


It was nice with the milk. I'd normally do an espresso also but didn't get chance.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Did daddy get a quadruple espresso all poured through the same puck?


Fortunately no


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

The youth of today ....










We made two drinks. I distributed the first and he did the second. Can you guess who had the cleanest pour?!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> The youth of today ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A future barista champ in the making?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> A future barista champ in the making?


Would be nice wouldn't it


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Trainee Barista & Woodturner & Re-cycler ..............

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

xpresso said:


> Trainee Barista & Woodturner & Re-cycler ..............
> 
> Jon.


Get him started early. He's only just turned 3 so he's got years of practice ahead of him


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Get him started early. He's only just turned 3 so he's got years of practice ahead of him


Already turned 3 ...handles?!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> Already turned 3 ...handles?!


Haha just re-read that


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

May as well rejuvenate this thread. Looking to add some sort of temperature monitoring on the group head, but don't really know what kits are available.

I'd love a digital monitor that I can wire into the machine. So if you guys know of anything suitable then give me a shout


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> May as well rejuvenate this thread. Looking to add some sort of temperature monitoring on the group head, but don't really know what kits are available.
> 
> I'd love a digital monitor that I can wire into the machine. So if you guys know of anything suitable then give me a shout


Have you got clearance to drill & tap a suitable hole for a coffee sensor (or similar)?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes there should be room. There's also the possibility that I already have a blank port that could be used. I can't remember if it was on this or the Oscar.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Yes there should be room. There's also the possibility that I already have a blank port that could be used. I can't remember if it was on this or the Oscar.


Even better if a blank is already there.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I gather I'm just looking for k-type probe ?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

There's tons of room to add a temp probe  (the Oscar has the blank port)


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> I gather I'm just looking for k-type probe ?


Been a long long time since I've played with temp probes (apart from the one with the PID) so would only be guessing. I'm sure someone else will have more up to date & comprehensive info. I wonder if @MrShades PT100 would work?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks like this will work as long as my control panel has a 12v supply

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F322945159154


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

A 240v is available, is it purely for monitoring ?.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

xpresso said:


> A 240v is available, is it purely for monitoring ?.
> 
> Jon.


Ah is there?

Yes just purely so I can keep an eye on what is going on. The 2nd shot on this machine is way nicer than the first, so I'd quite like to know where the difference is.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Ah is there?
> 
> Yes just purely so I can keep an eye on what is going on. The 2nd shot on this machine is way nicer than the first, so I'd quite like to know where the difference is.


Failing you get fixed up in the meantime, a day or so, I'll have a look in my cupboard, all I can say is the display is red not green !!!., would just need to check it out, what range ?.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

xpresso said:


> Failing you get fixed up in the meantime, a day or so, I'll have a look in my cupboard, all I can say is the display is red not green !!!., would just need to check it out, what range ?.
> 
> Jon.


Erm I'd say from 50'c - 150'c would cover it  Thanks Jon


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Erm I'd say from 50'c - 150'c would cover it  Thanks Jon












Hello 'J'.

This is the skirmendiser I salvaged off a fridge, they are popular on other appliances and easily wired in and mounted, the ones I have are mains voltage, the probe in this case does not lend itself to be installed in a specific orifice and more suited for the general body of a fridge / freezer or !!.

On testing it peaks at 99c but spec suggests 155c.

I tried 'J'...

Jon.


----------

